# Poll - Uber Pro worthless?



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless?


Oh.
I thought you said" UBER I.P.O."

anyway, answer is Still YES !
WORTHLESS.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh.
> I thought you said" UBER I.P.O."
> 
> anyway, answer is Still YES !
> WORTHLESS.


Yeah I figured. Please vote in the poll though thanks. Maybe Uber will get the hint.

Oh you did vote, never mind thanks.


Omega 3 said:


> Yeah I figured. Please vote in the poll though thanks. Maybe Uber will get the hint.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s gotten me some laughs.... but otherwise no...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The best thing about it was the Diamond support! Actual English speaking humans who appeared to be able to go off script. I do miss that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I didn't respond to the poll because it's not a simple yes or no question. It really depends on your market. In a big market that's busy all the time, yeah, it wouldn't be worth it. 

Smaller markets are different though. When you don't get as many pings, you have to accept a higher percentage of them anyway, so you might as well capitalize on the info Uber Pro gives. 

I reject as many requests as I can and still keep my AR at 85%. Uber Pro tells me which rides I should definitely turn down, which rides I should shuffle, and which rides to put a little extra effort in making sure the pax finds me as soon as possible. 

Yeah, it sucks that they don't give this info to everyone, since we are classified as ICs. But I do find it helpful in my market.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I also can't vote because it's a bit double edged. I do accept most of the pings I get as the area I hang out in tends to give longer rides. I'm okay with driving 10 miles for a 12 mile trip. Seeing that I'm only going to get a 2 mile trip out of a 10 mile drive is definitely helpful. The other side is the catch 22. Have to keep acceptance rate up so that I can know what trips to not accept. So if I use the information they give me, they'll stop giving me the information. Right...


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

It's been a pay raise for me.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

For being part time it's useless because I usually take the rides given to me. Also, the benefits don't fit what I need for platinum. I refuse to get an Uber Visa card because gobank is the most crooked prepaid card ever.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself. 

Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I live and die by my destination knowledge. Figuratively and literally. Properly tuned, I can exploit a surge in my market by taking all of the rides that keep me in surge areas.

Phoenix is huge. I have no interest in rides to bad neighborhoods or the sticks when I'm staging for my late night run.

I love blowing through my hell no rides until I find my hello ride.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Like most perks (take Lyft's bonus program), Rewards for being a "good boy" come with their pitfalls.

I've never dived in towards any incentive program that forces me to accept every ride or drive certain times. That is against my best interest, and for a few small rewards, I end up losing money breaking my back and burning up my gas for people who are simply too far.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr. Yuck said:


> It's been a pay raise for me.


Please explain this statement.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Knowing the duration of a trip before I accept is worth something.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I live and die by my destination knowledge. Figuratively and literally. Properly tuned, I can exploit a surge in my market by taking all of the rides that keep me in surge areas.
> 
> Phoenix is huge. I have no interest in rides to bad neighborhoods or the sticks when I'm staging for my late night run.
> 
> I love blowing through my hell no rides until I find my hello ride.


Explain how you're "blowing through your hell no rides" and maintaining an 85% AR, since that requires you accept 17 out of 20 requests?

All of you extolling the virtues of this Pro feature aren't making any sense. You're either saying that it's allowing you to pick and choose only good rides, which doesn't work mathematically, or you're saying that knowing the destination 5 minutes prior to when you would otherwise know it is somehow a great benefit to you.

None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I get my AR up to 88% for when it matters.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

CTK said:


> Explain how you're "blowing through your hell no rides" and maintaining an 85% AR, since that requires you accept 17 out of 20 requests?


That was going to be my question. I'm sure that knowing which riders are 'Hell Yes' vs 'Hell No' is a pretty cool feature....except that there's nothing you can do about it without getting kicked out of the program.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I live and die by my destination knowledge. Figuratively and literally.


Interesting... how many times have you literally died on route?

And of course this opens up a whole new argument - how many times should we as independent contractors be allowed to literally die before we are deactivated?

.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

CTK said:


> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


I find myself working longer between restroom breaks because I know whether I can take that last ride duration before jumping offline.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself.
> 
> Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


The only real benefit to most people is seeing the trip info. The cash back requires you to get an Uber debit card... Hell no. The maintenance discounts are useless to me because I found someone who works under the table and I can save a lot more money that way. I have taken advantage of the roadside assistance when I was having battery issues and needed a jump, but a lot of drivers already have AAA and the roadside assistance is limited to 4x/year. For the college courses you need to have 3000 rides before you're eligible.

In our market it can be useful. But that doesn't make it right that we're ICs who can only get trip info when we're forced to take some trips we don't want. Everyone should be able to have this info, regardless of AR/CR/rating. I totally understand why people hate it. Uber didn't give us this info out of the kindness of their hearts, they did it to manipulate our driver behavior.



Jsaxophone said:


> That was going to be my question. I'm sure that knowing which riders are 'Hell Yes' vs 'Hell No' is a pretty cool feature....except that there's nothing you can do abo


You can use the info to a certain extent. It's about staying right at that 85% threshold and taking a few trips you might not want in order to avoid the trips you REALLY don't want.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I didn't vote, because I haven't experienced it yet.



CTK said:


> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


Apparently the experience that @ariel5466 has had doesn't count for you. Got it.

Your Mileage May Vary. Uber on.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I can usually guess where people are going based on the pickup location. So having to accept 85% of my requests is a non-starter. I remember during Firefly that I didn't accept 6 trips in a row just waiting for a long ride and boom came the long ride. That was a matter of waiting 2 minutes to get a $100 trip by ignoring 6 $8 rides. Sorry Uber, I am not going to give up my freedom to pick and choose my trips so that you can tell me how long the next trip is going to be. I also Uber from my house...I am not going to accept a request that is 15-20 minutes away knowing they are going a short distance. Plus that same person might request me 10 times in 10 minutes. I have seen it happen if I am the only car in the area.

If you work everyday and work in the city, then I do see some benefits in this program. However, if you are semi-rural and work part time, there is really nothing in this for you. 

I saved 10 cents a gallon on gas everyday with my loyalty card. That is almost a 5% discount. That is good enough for me. Again, if you drive everyday then I can see this rewards program being a benefit regarding cheaper gas or cashback for gas purchases.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Uber actually pays marketing people to devise ways to deceive drivers into thinking they're getting something valuable instead of paying them more. Okay I'm speaking about 90% of us. Like with any Ponzi scheme, a few will make out.

As others have posted, the 85% acceptance rate is a non-starter for us not in densely populated areas. You will lose more in gas and wear-and-tear making this acceptance rate than you would ever get back in points. Uber knows this, but they're trying to condition people into accepting ping's 10,15, 20 miles away. Not happening.

If Uber really wanted to make things better for drivers they would take back the pay cuts they imposed. They would also payout fuel surcharges when the price of gas goes beyond the certain point in different geographical areas.

The rate cuts we're bad enough. This latest scheme just pours salt into the wounds. And what makes it worse is you can't get this Uber Pro crap off your screen. My acceptance rate is now down to about 25% and I will only drive in a surge. In my market that's the only time you're not losing money.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself.
> 
> Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


This cheap ass company will make more $$$ in the next 2 seconds in comparison to how Uber pro will compensate their entire fleet of cars globally. Uber makes millions literally off our backs and what they give back marginally and I repeat marginally doesn't even amount to anything other than peanuts.

As a driver if you need to have Uber pro to know which trips are going to be profitable or save you on gas that's bad. I don't need Uber pro to tell me if a trip will be worth it or if I should just wait for another ping. That is something we should be getting regardless of pro. It's pathetic that we needed to wait years and years and years for them now to be giving us a bit more info on the trips.

Uber pro for better customer service ? WOW that's a complete new low. So now only if your an exclusive or elite Uber driver you'll be able to enjoy some of that higher end customer service... wow what is that like the private banking???

Uber pro complete waste seriously.
The Uber algorithm has us all fcked.

The only positive I can say honestly and sincerely is that I love the flexibility of driving with Uber and being able to work when I want and accept the calls that I want and to cancel if I want and ultimately have complete control who enters my personal vehicle.

Negative things wise well safety is my main worry followed by low pay, fake surges, Uber algorithm don't let me get started on that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't respond to the poll because it's not a simple yes or no question. It really depends on your market. In a big market that's busy all the time, yeah, it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> Smaller markets are different though. When you don't get as many pings, you have to accept a higher percentage of them anyway, so you might as well capitalize on the info Uber Pro gives.
> 
> ...


Don't you know you're not supposed to look at things that objectively around here. Anyone saying anything remotely positive about anything Uber did is a paid shill, employee, ant, etc. JK :biggrin: .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

For me as a PT driver, Pro doesn't bring me anything of so much value that I would be willing to accept 85% of pings. Yes, trip info is nice, but as been pointed out already, we should get that and then some automatically without any AR etc. requirements. But that's a different discussion...

I do not have any interest in any of the other "perks" that come with Pro status.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


Nothing, I'm not interested in nickel and dime incentives.

I get gas near my house 30 cents cheaper than they gas they are goig to give a discount on.

Etc.

I would like to see Uber return to "90 trips gets you $150 bonus", now that's something I will work hard for.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


It is middling.

I like the direction/duration ride information.

I like getting 10%+ back at gas stations, fuel and purchases in store using the Uber debit.

Nothing else is of value.

The maintenance program doesn't have any participating locations within 100 miles.

I wouldn't use the online university courses.

Thankfully my market doesn't require many rides that should be canceled or passed on.



CTK said:


> Explain how you're "blowing through your hell no rides" and maintaining an 85% AR, since that requires you accept 17 out of 20 requests?
> 
> All of you extolling the virtues of this Pro feature aren't making any sense. You're either saying that it's allowing you to pick and choose only good rides, which doesn't work mathematically, or you're saying that knowing the destination 5 minutes prior to when you would otherwise know it is somehow a great benefit to you.
> 
> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


Of course it is mean to manipulate. That is what incentives are at their very base level.

I can maintain a "gold" level without any real effort. I am fine being manipulated into taking an extra ride or 3 over the course of 90 days if needed. I haven't changed my habits at all and am already 40% of the way to gold.

Chasing the designations when ones market or habits don't conform, by radically changing drive times would be unwise.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Chasing the designations when ones market or habits don't conform, by radically changing drive times would be unwise.


Exactly. It's not hard for me to keep an 85% AR, especially when we don't have Pool requests to be turned down.

Something I forgot to mention in my earlier posts, the "perk" of getting better support. In my experience there's been no difference whatsoever, they still suck and can't understand me and I can barely understand them. Same scripted responses.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

It's worse than worthless. It literally steals money from drivers. In Chicago, I used to get quests for 2:1 dollars/ride fairly often, sometimes even higher. Now my best quest is for 1:3 dollars/ride.

Anyone in Chicago market who accepts over 85% without fail and cancels less than 4% is not making money in this job. There are some trips that are simply not profitable. Now all markets are different, but in Chicago you CAN and SHOULD choose more profitable rides than pools taking you 5 blocks through 30 minutes of traffic. If you accept bad rides blindly so you can see trip duration (the only thing that is remotely useful), then you are giving up your earning power to do something you already CAN do by cancelling unprofitable rides.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't respond to the poll because it's not a simple yes or no question. It really depends on your market. In a big market that's busy all the time, yeah, it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> Smaller markets are different though. When you don't get as many pings, you have to accept a higher percentage of them anyway, so you might as well capitalize on the info Uber Pro gives.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%...I voted no.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

IF my % were good right now, the first snow storm that hits those % are going straight out the window. Declining 10-20 pings that are 20-30 minute pickups in a row within 1 minute before getting a reasonably close ping isn't going to change because I want to have Pro.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> It's been a pay raise for me.


Placebo effect. I felt that way at first ( when they were actually paying 6% more), but when it was snatched away due to AR my monies went up again. Now I know this happened at the beginning of our busy season, but not having PRO didn't cost me a thing ( other than the Goober support thing


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

It is worthless...like this forum


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> It is worthless...like this forum


Yet you decide to participate... :whistling:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yet you decide to participate... :whistling:


But he ( or she) does have a point This is mostly a pissing pot and troll board. Very little that is actually helpful is ever presented here.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> But he ( or she) does have a point This is mostly a pissing pot and troll board. Very little that is actually helpful is ever presented here.


Guess that depends on the person, then. I've been able to wade through all the hissy fits and *****ing and moaning and gotten quite a few tidbits as to what to and what not to do. But I wasn't a pro when I started like some are, so... ?‍♂


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> But he ( or she) does have a point This is mostly a pissing pot and troll board. Very little that is actually helpful is ever presented here.


I disagree. I mean, you have to wade through the advice and see what makes sense to you and what is a good idea. But from this board I've learned:

How to determine expenses per mile
How to confirm pax identity and to do so before they're in the car
Keep doors locked - it's easier to keep them out than to kick them out
Importance of a dash cam
How to handle a variety of situations - both what to do and what not to do
To use the pax app to gauge how many other drivers are around you
To negotiate a return trip fee in cash if accepting a long trip outside of your covered area
There's more but that's what I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yet you decide to participate... :whistling:


You illistrate my point..if you call that participation i dont know what to say to you..there is nothing here i dont already know. Its mostly a troll forum for idiots who ***** and complain.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> It is worthless...like this forum





Amos69 said:


> But he ( or she) does have a point This is mostly a pissing pot and troll board. Very little that is actually helpful is ever presented here.


I trust you'll help by contributing positively.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I trust you'll help by contributing positively.


I already tried that only to be abused by members in this forum who goat you into saying something then responding. Helping people in cyberspace is a waste of time. Ill help myself ty very much. Good luck


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

You should only be able to vote if you can prove that you qualify

Most haters are ones who do not qualify and are displaying traits of sour grapes


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberPro is Not worthless. I have at times, had an 85% acceptance rate just by chance alone. UberPro has been providing me with about $4 off of each gas fillup for me recently. That's like getting an extra fare of pay for filling up.

On the other hand, whether or not it is worthwhile to improve your acceptance rate for that benefit is dubious. Accepting one crap ride that is 8 minutes away from a grocery store to payout $3.22, can cost you a good $20 fare, which is a difference of many gas fillup savings.

The ASU online education though may be a good deal. I am thinking of giving that a try which is why I have been trying to keep my acceptance rate up.

As a result of me caring about my acceptance rate though, i tend to turn Uber app off entirely in areas where I'm likely to get low quality requests and I just run Lyft in those areas. I'm not sure if high acceptance rate drivers are as good for Uber as Uber thinks it may be. As a result of UberPro my Uber acceptance rate is up maybe 10-15% higher than normal, and my Lyft acceptance rate has dropped 20% but I've been doing way more total Lyft rides simply because I don't want to take the risk of getting a bad Uber request when it is likely. Similarly, I almost exclusively keep UberEATS off now because UberEATS likes to send me requests for McDonald's delivery at restaurants that are 15+ minutes, and 10+ miles away. I don't mind doing UberEATS for Roberto's Tacos 5 minutes away, but if I'm sitting in the parking lot of Roberto's and Uber wants to send me 10+ miles to another place, that doesn't make sense for a delivery that will probably pay out $3-4. So I run more GrubHub and Postmates as a result.

I guess Uber wants to help pay for my Lyft/Grubhub/Postmates gas!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ObsidianSedan said:


> Knowing the duration of a trip before I accept is worth something.


I get that.

I'm curious, what do you do when they've sent you so many requests you don't want, and refuse, that you've fallen below the threshold you receive that information?

Seriously what do you do with that next non-similarly-informative ping?

Do you accept it, and keep accepting them until you receive the similarly informative pings again?

How many accepted pings does it take until you're receiving those similarly informative pings again?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I get that.
> 
> I'm curious, what do you do when they've sent you so many requests you don't want, and refuse, that you've fallen below the threshold you receive that information?
> 
> ...


Wait until you get into an area with almost guaranteed good ride requests and run Uber there to get your acceptance rate up, and run Lyft otherwise.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Duration and direction of trip is a gamechanger

Anyone who says this is worthless is really thinking hard about their driving strategies


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Wait until you get into an area with almost guaranteed good ride requests and run Uber there to get your acceptance rate up, and run Lyft otherwise.


Thanks. I'm curious to see what ObsidianSedan's response will be. My fear is that you've inadvertently managed to guide his response. My hope is you didn't.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

My Hope Is that the churro that I'm about to get is hot and crispy


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> My Hope Is that the churro that I'm about to get is hot and crispy


See now that totally depends on where you get them. If it's close to the border they're gonna be good, if not, it's an iffy thing.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Reasons why I dont accept a trip:

1) It is in the opposite direction I am headed. I move a lot and try to get rides from specific areas at specific times. The computer doesn't look at the fact that I have to execute 2 U-turns and negotiate traffic lights in order to get to a customer.

2) I am trying to get to an area that includes a bonus surge amount.

3) I have another request on Lyft that I am currently driving to and I didn't shut Uber off yet.

4) I have to use the restroom or stop to get something to eat and didn't log out.

5) I don't want to pickup at a supermarket or walmart or subsidized housing project.

Sorry...I cant accept 85%...maybe 65% but not 85%. Lower the threshold Uber. Make it realistic. I will accept more trips if you bring down the threshold.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> See now that totally depends on where you get them. If it's close to the border they're gonna be good, if not, it's an iffy thing.


How's Costco? Does it make a difference which Costco? How about a Costco near the border?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> How's Costco? Does it make a difference which Costco? How about a Costco near the border?


I completely misread this one Initially. My apologies for that!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> there is nothing here i dont already know. Its mostly a troll forum for idiots who @@@@@ and complain.


Then show yourself to the door, step outside and don't let it hit you in the ass. It could hurt your touchy little ass a little too much.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Uber actually pays marketing people to devise ways to deceive drivers into thinking they're getting something valuable instead of paying them more. Okay I'm speaking about 90% of us. Like with any Ponzi scheme, a few will make out.
> 
> As others have posted, the 85% acceptance rate is a non-starter for us not in densely populated areas. You will lose more in gas and wear-and-tear making this acceptance rate than you would ever get back in points. Uber knows this, but they're trying to condition people into accepting ping's 10,15, 20 miles away. Not happening.
> 
> ...


It's all a gimmick in my opinion, A real ic should know all the details about a trip and how much it pay then make a choice to accept the ride. Uber pro ain't nothing but a dangling carrot on a stick, They make drivers accept crappy rides just for a status and points but they never mention a rate increase for drivers. As a ex driver the whole ride sharing business need a major overhaul.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

CTK said:


> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


You see manipulation as a bug. They see it as a feature.


----------



## 180dayofchange (Nov 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself.
> 
> Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


Your acceptance rate is over 98% as you posted before....so you are a different driver than most of us?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

180dayofchange said:


> Your acceptance rate is over 98% as you posted before....so you are a different driver than most of us?


Well, it's 97% right now, it fluctuates. And if there are only a few trips to take during the day, you accept just about every one. Wish I could afford to be picky.


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I get discounts I didn't before. Like 25% off auto services, oil changes. Right now 15% cash back on gas purchases made wirh my uber debit. Free classes at ASU online. Priority rematch at the airport. Just to name a few.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Curious why some are against the Uber debit card? I haven't used mine much but I have actually received cash back buying beer at Wawa. And cheaper gas? Yes, please! ? 

I'd cash out to it regularly if I didn't have so many recurring transactions on my primary checking.


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Curious why some are against the Uber debit card? I haven't used mine much but I have actually received cash back buying beer at Wawa. And cheaper gas? Yes, please! ?
> 
> I'd cash out to it regularly if I didn't have so many recurring transactions on my primary checking.


I have had no issues with the card. The instant cash out is great.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Reregirl73 said:


> I have had no issues with the card. The instant cash out is great.


I do the instant cash out on my Chase account. 50 cents per transaction, free with the Uber card.

Once business picks up again around here I might start alternating accounts.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> It's been a pay raise for me.


How so ? ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I had 2 rides today, pick up 9 minutes away. Usually automatic skips! Having Pro hipped me, the rides were 30+ long in a beneficial direction. $60 total! Shee-it, I’m happy to be gold. Hate away mofos!


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Benjamin M my Wells Fargo account allows free transfers to my Uber card


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> @Benjamin M my Wells Fargo account allows free transfers to my Uber card


Transfers to the Uber card from Uber are free. Transfers to another bank are 50 cents per.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I know that. There are tricks involving wawa


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> But he ( or she) does have a point This is mostly a pissing pot and troll board. Very little that is actually helpful is ever presented here.


Much like your "contribution."


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The only real benefit to most people is seeing the trip info. The cash back requires you to get an Uber debit card... Hell no. The maintenance discounts are useless to me because I found someone who works under the table and I can save a lot more money that way. I have taken advantage of the roadside assistance when I was having battery issues and needed a jump, but a lot of drivers already have AAA and the roadside assistance is limited to 4x/year. For the college courses you need to have 3000 rides before you're eligible.
> 
> In our market it can be useful. But that doesn't make it right that we're ICs who can only get trip info when we're forced to take some trips we don't want. Everyone should be able to have this info, regardless of AR/CR/rating. I totally understand why people hate it. Uber didn't give us this info out of the kindness of their hearts, they did it to manipulate our driver behavior.
> 
> You can use the info to a certain extent. It's about staying right at that 85% threshold and taking a few trips you might not want in order to avoid the trips you REALLY don't want.


What is wrong with Uber debit card? I have one and its working well so far.

It appears to be a functional checking account with a debit card and uber benefits.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> What is wrong with Uber debit card? I have one and its working well so far.
> 
> It appears to be a functional checking account with a debit card and uber benefits.


I just don't trust it. To each their own. My secret to cheap gas is knowing where the one gas station is that's always about 20¢ cheaper per gallon than any of the others. Yesterday it was at $2.19/gallon, whereas the rest of the area is between $2.35 and $2.45.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I have been very disappointed in what I was getting out of it and expected far more bang for my Diamond buck.

I've always been happy to sit on my hands if I can get someone else to use theirs where needed, and so it came to pass after a little tête-à-tête with some of the significant investors, we finally got Dara into a position where he is somewhat useful - yes, the copy and paste department.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> How so ? ?


I'm accepting trips I wouldn't have taken before and declining trips I would have accepted. Knowing where I'm going lets me set things up on other apps. There's a bunch of other stuff specific to this market that wouldn't make a difference elsewhere.

Pro started in my market this month and I'm up over last August so far, even with new surge. I don't sit still.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> Explain how you're "blowing through your hell no rides" and maintaining an 85% AR, since that requires you accept 17 out of 20 requests?
> 
> All of you extolling the virtues of this Pro feature aren't making any sense. You're either saying that it's allowing you to pick and choose only good rides, which doesn't work mathematically, or you're saying that knowing the destination 5 minutes prior to when you would otherwise know it is somehow a great benefit to you.
> 
> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


I agree with this statement. Uber pro isn't nice or profitable. It is another way to exploit drivers. We are supposed to be independent contractors and all the information they hide from us then try to bribe us with to make us accept most trips is wrong.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

As a "partner" we should have this information to start with. You now know they can make this information available on the app - it could have always been available to you. But uber/lyft would only use it as a carrot to make the cart donkey work harder and more hours. Shows clearly the dishonest way they operate.











What other app features are they hiding from us that we should have had from the begining that might make our job easier ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Exactly. It's not hard for me to keep an 85% AR, especially when we don't have Pool requests to be turned down.
> 
> Something I forgot to mention in my earlier posts, the "perk" of getting better support. In my experience there's been no difference whatsoever, they still suck and can't understand me and I can barely understand them. Same scripted responses.


Old post, sorry but I do want to address this. Are you Diamond or gold? When I was Diamond I had two issues arise that required me to engage with Support for a couple of weeks. Diamond support was easy to communicate with and helpful. They were based here in Arizona. Has this changed? THAT was the only thing I actually miss about the program. I already have a very good idea where most of my customers are going.



MadTownUberD said:


> I trust you'll help by contributing positively.


I do with every post I make!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Old post, sorry but I do want to address this. Are you Diamond or gold? When I was Diamond I had two issues arise that required me to engage with Support for a couple of weeks. Diamond support was easy to communicate with and helpful. They were based here in Arizona. Has this changed?


I'm Diamond but I haven't noticed any improvement in support.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm Diamond but I haven't noticed any improvement in support.


I wonder if they discontinued that program? It was amazing talking with people actually interested in helping me.

Regular support is useless


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I wonder if they discontinued that program? It was amazing talking with people actually interested in helping me.
> 
> Regular support is useless


It's listed as one of the benefits I'm supposed to get ?‍♀


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’m liking it.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And if there are only a few trips to take during the day, you accept just about every one. Wish I could afford to be picky.


Ben I used to feel the same way. I often start driving from my home, roughly 20 mins from the city. There are times I would wait up to an hour to get a ping. Average wait time is 10-20 min at my home.

I became disciplined and decided no more long pickups. Waste of gas. Plus, on Lyft, there's a 50/50 that they swap the ride on me before I arrive anyway! So no more.

Result? Often (not always) I would get a closer ping within 5 minutes. So instead of driving 10 min to pick up, I sit at home another 5 mins and get a 3 min pickup. Much more cost effective, and comfortable.

I have applied this to the rest of my driving as well. In the heart of the city I won't go more than half a mile (2 or 3 min) to pick up. It has paid off; there is almost always a closer ping within 2 minutes.

My pay has stayed roughly the same but my expenses have dropped. By the end of a long shift, I average $1.50-1.80 per mile driving X.

I understand your market is different. Just sharing my perspective with u.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Ben I used to feel the same way. I often start driving from my home, roughly 20 mins from the city. There are times I would wait up to an hour to get a ping. Average wait time is 10-20 min at my home.
> 
> I became disciplined and decided no more long pickups. Waste of gas. Plus, on Lyft, there's a 50/50 that they swap the ride on me before I arrive anyway! So no more.
> 
> ...


Contrary to what many seem to think, I'm not a rookie. I do decline pings, especially now that I know the duration.

Declined one yesterday that was a two minute trip eight minutes away. Yeah not happening.

And I have the luxury of being in the middle of this market. First ping is usually less than a minute after I go online. Usually don't wait more than five minutes between. When they start taking longer than ten minutes or it's approaching 10pm, I head home.

But if I declined every ping until I had one that was 20+ minutes away or something, I wouldn't be earning much in my market.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Benjamin M most drivers here don't seem to understand the concept of time or rate earned per hour spent outside the house.

If they make $20 at the end of the day and drove 5 miles they think they're winning. LMAO

Seems many think they will stay young and live forever to drive for Uber

I see so much smug satisfaction from these same drivers who cancel repeatedly due to not knowing trip duration etc, and waste time gas energy and pings, thinking they're winning because they turn down so many "bad pings" and wait for one that's 20+ minutes

Most drivers are completely missing the point. That's ok by me though


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> For me as a PT driver, Pro doesn't bring me anything of so much value that I would be willing to accept 85% of pings. Yes, trip info is nice, but as been pointed out already, we should get that and then some automatically without any AR etc. requirements. But that's a different discussion...
> 
> I do not have any interest in any of the other "perks" that come with Pro status.


It's only the trip duration info that has some value. If only Uber implemented rider mugshot, trip duration and destination, I am convinced the system will run way better and not the other way around as it is now. As an OC-based PT weekend nights only driver, if a rider needed to get to, let's say, LA from OC, I may not want to accept the ride but there would be a number of LA-based drivers who would be more than happy to accept it as it would take them back to their base. Kind of automatic DF!!



DelaJoe said:


> Reasons why I dont accept a trip:
> 
> 1) It is in the opposite direction I am headed. I move a lot and try to get rides from specific areas at specific times. The computer doesn't look at the fact that I have to execute 2 U-turns and negotiate traffic lights in order to get to a customer.
> 
> ...


How do you know if the ride is going to go in the opposite direction you are headed?? Duration yes, direction no.



ariel5466 said:


> I'm Diamond but I haven't noticed any improvement in support.


What is that magical thing you are calling support? It's non-existent as all it is is a game of cut-and-paste.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> @Benjamin M most drivers here don't seem to understand the concept of time or rate earned per hour spent outside the house.
> 
> If they make $20 at the end of the day and drove 5 miles they think they're winning. LMAO
> 
> ...


I think you are missing the point. Money should fall from the sky when you turn on the app. You shouldn't have to read local media or know your area. You shouldn't worry about stuff like memorizing the schedules of good pax or spend one offline second strategizing. You should be post-literate and angry and listen to people argue on the radio and polish your assault rifle between the trips you don't want. Capiche?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm never hit pro anyway... highest I've ever gotten is 10 points, currently sitting at 4


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> I get that.
> 
> I'm curious, what do you do when they've sent you so many requests you don't want, and refuse, that you've fallen below the threshold you receive that information?
> 
> ...


Mmmm.... I see what you are doing here. I'm ok with UberPro. I dig it.

If you don't to take so many rides, is because you don't want to drive. I, even before UberPro, take all of the trips. Now that I have UberPro, every now and then I reject one or two, but that's after over 20 that I accept... so... no risk for me.

I know I am driving to make money. Rejecting doesn't make me ANY money.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

personally, I like Uber Pro. I dont really get anything out of it aside from I like knowing if the trip I'm going to take is going to be a long one or a short one ahead of time so i can plan accordingly.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't know how a daydriver or part timer would ever get the points.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

On my way to diamond but TBH I don't see any benefits in my market except 15% cash back on gas vs 12%

Regardless... Like @Chorch I don't take rides for Uber Pro points, I do it to make more $$ at the end of the day. Uber Pro is just the side effect bonus which oftentimes helps out with trip duration info (no direction info in my market even @ diamond)


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> On my way to diamond but TBH I don't see any benefits in my market except 15% cash back on gas vs 12%
> 
> Regardless... Like @Chorch I don't take rides for Uber Pro points, I do it to make more $$ at the end of the day. Uber Pro is just the side effect bonus which oftentimes helps out with trip duration info (no direction info in my market even @ diamond)


The Trip direction thing just started in the New Orleans market about 4 weeks ago so yeah expect it in your market soon. It doesn't really affect anything it's just more info clutter on the Ping that's starting to get a bit too cluttered. We only have about 5 seconds to accept the Ping. The only thing I'm looking at is estimated Trip duration, then how far away they are and then their Rider rating.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

In my market trip direction would help greatly IMO

That way I can dodge all the trips in a certain undesirable direction where I'm unlikely going to find a trip back after certain hours


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I don't know how a daydriver or part timer would ever get the points.
> View attachment 346587


It's pretty clear actual ridesharing drivers, which is to say someone who uses it as uber says was uber's intent, for drivers sharing a ride with someone heading in the same direction, most likely will not make even gold level, much less diamond.

It's pretty clear Uber pro was designed to entice full time drivers. The irony sort of is as far as seasoned drivers on this board they're generally the least likely to fall for it. And even for the ones who go for it, those not on this board, they're most likely not going to be around in another six months anyway so...

It's pretty clear uber pro is designed to rely on increased volume per driver for uber to make a lot of money off the program by pocketing fifty to sixty percent of the rider paid fare on shorties. And even on this board there's apparently no shortage of drivers willing to help them do just that.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Watch out on duration. 109 minutes showed as 09 minutes last night. I was thinking "Why 09 and not 9?" Picked them up and, well, destination was right between Squee Like a Pig and Get Out and I say I know places where you can have that full experience without the long walk home but do you really? They typed in a wrong address.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Wonkytonk it's not called Uber amateur for a reason!

@Mr. Yuck dunno I've had triple digit estimates come in correct


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's pretty clear actual ridesharing drivers, which is to say someone who uses it as uber says was uber's intent, for drivers sharing a ride with someone heading in the same direction, most likely will not make even gold level, much less diamond.
> 
> It's pretty clear Uber pro was designed to entice full time drivers. The irony sort of is as far as seasoned drivers on this board they're generally the least likely to fall for it. And even for the ones who go for it, those not on this board, they're most likely not going to be around in another six months anyway so...
> 
> It's pretty clear uber pro is designed to rely on increased volume per driver for uber to make a lot of money off the program by pocketing fifty to sixty percent of the rider paid fare on shorties. And even on this board there's apparently no shortage of drivers willing to help them do just that.










Meh! Don't be used as intended. Don't trust stated intentions. Here's what you can do with that. Knew what I'd tagged and where to take it for the same sleepy pax who relies on my coffee.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> View attachment 346615
> 
> Meh! Don't be used as intended. Don't trust stated intentions. Here's what you can do with that. Knew what I'd tagged and where to take it for the same sleepy pax who relies on my coffee.


That one ride is better than average for most of the rides uber offers, I would even wager probably even better than average for most in your own market, probably even better than your average ride earning.

Surges are market, and condition dependent. They are not a reliable indicator of what a driver can expect to make.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I see over 20% shill


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I got Gold on August 1st. It is nice to know the length of the trip and the direction. Sometimes, I have declined a trip because it was 45 min headed the opposite direction of home, as I wanted to end my shift.

Before when I wasn't Gold, I wouldn't cancel because I just feel too bad for the PAX.

But, I really freaking hate the way they push it on you. From the time I had 160 points to 200 points for this cycle instead of showing me my total money earned for the day, it would default to showing my Point total. Who gives af?! And all of the Oooooh 3 points next trip til 6pm. Who gives af?

$3 bonus per trip til 6pm & I'm listening. Otherwise, STOP spamming me u freaking asshats!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> By the end of a long shift, I average $1.50-1.80 per mile driving X.


Well, that's certainly not possible here. Our mileage rate is about $0.60 or thereabouts. Unless you're driving reeeeeally slowly, there isn't any way were going to hit that here.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, that's certainly not possible here. Our mileage rate is about $0.60 or thereabouts. Unless you're driving reeeeeally slowly, there isn't any way were going to hit that here.


In fairness, I'm counting tips and rare surges into my gross number.

Our base is .70 per mile. A little more, but not too far off.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Leave it to Uber to implement a rewards system with stuff, I mean rewards, that should be a basic anyways...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I should have voted "no" because "less than worthless" was not one of the choices.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m gonna sound stoopid, but it’s not the 1st time. So, if you make gold status you start to see the magical trip info? I’m a brand new driver (a few weeks) so I’m just a blue. I’m also in a smaller city where most of my rides are in a 5 mile by 8 mile area, so picking isn’t much of a thing. I just accept everything right now cause ... see the start of my post. But, I’m having fun and making pretty good money, I think. I also have an XL car which helps in a tourist town.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's pretty clear actual ridesharing drivers, which is to say someone who uses it as uber says was uber's intent, for drivers sharing a ride with someone heading in the same direction, most likely will not make even gold level, much less diamond.
> 
> It's pretty clear Uber pro was designed to entice full time drivers. The irony sort of is as far as seasoned drivers on this board they're generally the least likely to fall for it. And even for the ones who go for it, those not on this board, they're most likely not going to be around in another six months anyway so...
> 
> It's pretty clear uber pro is designed to rely on increased volume per driver for uber to make a lot of money off the program by pocketing fifty to sixty percent of the rider paid fare on shorties. And even on this board there's apparently no shortage of drivers willing to help them do just that.


In my market, if I don't accept trips I'm making less money. Its rare trips that are 10+ min away that I skip. Uber Pro is a side effect of doing it right.

There are cherrypickers who live in an active area and can sit at home on the couch and take the trips that appeal to them. Thats a different game. Those aren't FT drivers.

There are probably also areas that are so busy that drivers can pick and choose. Given the surplus of drivers, I doubt that is many cities. But I'm sure the drivers working in such active areas like to rub it in our faces that they can actually turn down trips and get constant pings. Not happening here.

This is the problem with up.net. The economy and strategy in every city is different. The drivers who are in the "better" areas are more vocal here which skews perception of what is average or what is the correct way to drive.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

To everyone that says knowing the duration and general direction is a game changer (I agree) but you can’t tell me that uber out of 20 requests 17 are good. Absolutely no chance. Many times I’m in a surge area and they send a ping that is 10 mins away at base, and I usually have to turn 3 or 4 requests down to get a good one. If you take that bad request just to keep your ar up, you might as well just throw money away. 85% ar is not realistic if you want to make money.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

In my market it is slow around this time so my driving dips and my stats are unusually high. I drive out to the burbs, set a DF, wait for a timing match to the airport, catch a re-match from the airport and then repeat from wherever I end up. It's a quick $125-$175 with 15% cash back on gas, in 2-4 hours.
In a week or two business will pick up, gas prices will drop and my AR & CR will drop back to it's usual profitable levels.
It's basically useful for two months out of the year on my end.
They can keep the dent removal, glorified AAA and Full Sail/Cactus State/University of Phoenix online shit.

I will miss the Pro Diamond support though. It's so helpful!!
"Dennis" and "Hazel" (cough, Rohit in disguise, cough) were so wonderful in not paying me for the full amount of a completed trip the other day. Initially I was angry but then they complimented me on my 4.94 rating and that blood red anger just melted away.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I like the actual miles to the PU. But it’s not worth working towards it as a goal. If you use it, your acceptance rate will go down. I’ll take it if it shows up, but I won’t play the game. Uber should be giving us that information anyway. 

Just stop playing all the games with promotions and quests and trip series. Just knock it off and pay us what the dam ride is worth. If drivers don’t want to take certain rides, then pay more for those rides and market forces will take care of it. They all preach the gospel of capitalism, but they don’t even understand how it’s supposed to work.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In fairness, I'm counting tips and rare surges into my gross number.
> 
> Our base is .70 per mile. A little more, but not too far off.


I still can't understand how a 70cents per mile rate can, at the end of the day, result in $150 per hour. So my question is:

How.many miles do you drive in a 8 hour day. And how many rides


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Night rider and Old Bay state valid points...plus, like in LV, keeping a 85% a.r. can cost you time and money. If you accept a request, in gridlock traffic, gotta make a Uturn, in gridlock traffic, head back, make a left turn against gridlock traffic...you can burn significant gas and time...and, that might be a $3.97 ride. It's not for me or any Strip driver with even half a brain.

My a.r. is 29%. I need to avoid unprofitable rides and being stuck in traffic takes away profit quickly, even if it is an average surged ride. If it is a $7+ surge, then, I'll tolerate some dead time.

The Uber Pro requirements are ill designed for serious high ride demand-in traffic drivers. Even if it were 50% a.r. acceptance; I doubt I'd try for that. I believe I make more money by staying out of traffic trouble...every weekend.

Plus, on the gas savings...just use Costco or Sam's Club gas cash back credit cards and you achieve equal or more savings.

Dara, make each point worth 25 cents, optionally, and you'd probably have a huge increase in Uber Pro driver participation. Otherwise, the cost of compliance, in city traffic driving is simply too high and very problematic.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber pro is awesome! All the new drivers take everything possible including the crap they don't care. That works for me because my profit goes up because I could cherry-pick and don't have to worry about it.

Uber. Uber on you Pro sons of b******



Ya pro is awesome in the right light!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's been useful for two things: 
Till September 15 th I'm getting 10% or more of gas. That will be an easy 100 that I didn't have to do much for. 
2am bar close. At 1:50am so you take a trip at good side or wait 10 minutes to get better surge. Without pro I used to get the long ride to the boonies by the person trying to avoid high surge and then I would not be downtown for another ride. Now I reject a longer trip and look for a 5 to 7 minute trip so I can get back and get another one or two rides. That little strategy adds 10-12 bucks or so to my Friday or Saturday night for 3 miles or so of driving. Doesn't sound like much but that could be an extra grand a year for little extra effort.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't you save your destination filters for that?


Disgusted Driver said:


> Now I reject a longer trip and look for a 5 to 7 minute trip so I can get back and get another one or two rides


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ping today, 4 mins away, ride thanks to Pro, 1 minute north. Nope, stick it! 

Had I accepted a 1 minute ride unawares; it’s likely the pax and I would’ve had words. You lazy mother ****er comes to mind!

Pro is awesome but to use it is to loose it.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I grudgingly voted "no" bc I have gotten a few measly bucks in cashback rewards.

The funniest part to me is that if you get an 85% acceptance rate, Uber bestows upon you the ability to see the estimated time & directionof a trip before you accept the ping. Cool, right? Well, the minute you use that feature for your benefit, by declining to drive 20 minutes for an estimated 3 minute trip, your acceptance rating gets dinged & you lose that "reward." So I would say that part is definitely worthless. 



kc ub'ing! said:


> Ping today, 4 mins away, ride thanks to Pro, 1 minute north. Nope, stick it!
> 
> Had I accepted a 1 minute ride unawares; it's likely the pax and I would've had words. You lazy mother @@@@er comes to mind!
> 
> Pro is awesome but to use it is to loose it.


Haha, you said that way better than I did!


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Duration and direction of trip is a gamechanger
> 
> Anyone who says this is worthless is really thinking hard about their driving strategies


Why? You take shit rides to get the 85% AR and keep cancelations at 4% or lower to see trip time and general direction. It is nice ?. However, once you are awarded this and you decline enough of the shit rides you never wanted to start with, then your AR or cancellation rates are way off and you lose the ability to see time and direction anyways. Therefore unless willing to be a good ant and don't ask questions just do as you are told then Uber pro is pretty much useless.

It's simply another way Uber plays its drivers. Give drivers shit that doesn't cost Uber a dime and tell them it's gold and 70% of the drivers will just nod and say "ohhhhh sounds valuable so it must be". When in all reality what drivers want and Uber refuses to give is a increase in rates so drivers can earn a justifiable wage.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

You accept the ride, see where it is, accept or cancel. My two cents, I don't see the value of it. They should be giving us this information anyway.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Antvirus said:


> Don't you save your destination filters for that?


Nope, I use the df"s to avoid getting rides in the boonies that aren't going towards downtown.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> My a.r. is 29%.
> ...
> The Uber Pro requirements are ill designed for serious high ride demand-in traffic drivers.


High ride demand? At 29% ?

I have no problem with it if you want to do cherry picking. But you can't turn around and b**** about Uber wanting to give a reward to drivers who don't.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

If Uber can play manipulative games, I can too. Recently I've been keeping my AR high enough by accepting trips I know are only going to pay $3 and shuffle every chance I get. Yes, the shady kind of shuffling where you hide around the corner.

Sorry not sorry @Benjamin M


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> If Uber can play manipulative games, I can too. Recently I've been keeping my AR high enough by accepting trips I know are only going to pay $3 and shuffle every chance I get. Yes, the shady kind of shuffling where you hide around the corner.
> 
> Sorry not sorry @Benjamin M


I had a pax last night that said a female driver did that to her recently, she reported them to Uber.

And why are you concerned about your AR if you don't appreciate Pro and think that you are being manipulated? Might as well just decline until you get a better trip. Or, if it's minimum fare, why not just complete it? Is the extra 75 cents worth it? I was handed $5 cash after one yesterday.

You know what kind of shuffling I find reprehensible - and is defined as fraud by Uber's legal department.

Sorry to see that you have started down that path.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I had a pax last night that said a female driver did that to her recently, she reported them to Uber.
> 
> And why are you concerned about your AR if you don't appreciate Pro and think that you are being manipulated? Might as well just decline until you get a better trip. Or, if it's minimum fare, why not just complete it? Is the extra 75 cents worth it? I was handed $5 cash after one yesterday.
> 
> ...


I agree, don't want to go down that road and start hiding but I don't always go out of my way to help you find me if you are an ass.

I did however find this phrase funny, "defined as fraud by Uber's legal department". I thought that all Uber's legal department did was to provide cover for fraud.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I did however this phrase funny, "defined as fraud by Uber's legal department". I thought that all Uber's legal department did was to provide cover for fraud.


I was referring to a form of shuffling that is purely fraudulent. And yeah, Uber and Lyft aren't great companies. Always other opportunities out there.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I was referring to a form of shuffling that is purely fraudulent. And yeah, Uber and Lyft aren't great companies. Always other opportunities out there. :smiles:


I understood exaclt what you were saying and agree, I have to work very hard at it but I try not to stoop to their level. But, I have had first hand experience with their attorneys and their job is to help cover and clean things up when the scum buckets at Uber commit fraud.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And why are you concerned about your AR if you don't appreciate Pro and think that you are being manipulated? Might as well just decline until you get a better trip. Or, if it's minimum fare, why not just complete it?


Because everyone knows that the one information we need is destination. Even I that don't care about pro knows that my driving attitude would change if I knew where I was going and if the trip was "worth it".

You won't be able to "find a better trip" without knowing trip duration. You would be stuck somewhere sitting waiting for a 45+ trip. This makes no sense.



Benjamin M said:


> Is the extra 75 cents worth it? I was handed $5 cash after one yesterday.


Yes. Because you're missing the bigger picture. A shuffled ride is a ride where you made money without wasting gas, without depreciating your car , without adding wear and tear to your car and without having to deal with "one star " ratings or "badges "



Benjamin M said:


> I was referring to a form of shuffling that is purely fraudulent. And yeah, Uber and Lyft aren't great companies. Always other opportunities out there. :smiles:


Stop trying to go down that road. You know you can't hang with the sharks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I had a pax last night that said a female driver did that to her recently, she reported them to Uber.
> 
> And why are you concerned about your AR if you don't appreciate Pro and think that you are being manipulated? Might as well just decline until you get a better trip. Or, if it's minimum fare, why not just complete it? Is the extra 75 cents worth it? I was handed $5 cash after one yesterday.
> 
> ...


She's an adult. Able to make her own decisions. She already has a husband and you aren't old enough to be her father.

If she thinks it's a better business decision to Shuffle (REALLY Shuffle) rather than deal with smelly pax and wear and tear on her car that's her right.

Besides a properly executed Shuffle won't affect her Acceptance Rate. Shuffling actually helps her keep Uber Pro.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

New2This said:


> She's an adult. Able to make her own decisions. She already has a husband and you aren't old enough to be her father.
> 
> If she thinks it's a better business decision to Shuffle (REALLY Shuffle) rather than deal with smelly pax and wear and tear on her car that's her right.
> 
> Besides a properly executed Shuffle won't affect her Acceptance Rate. Shuffling actually helps her keep Uber Pro.


A wise man once told me, "why should the driver be the only one that is honest when both the company and its clients play dirty?"

If you think these pax are golden children that's your opinion and you have a right to exercise it.

To the contrary....

Most of us don't and the only thing that motivates us is money.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I had a pax last night that said a female driver did that to her recently, she reported them to Uber.
> 
> And why are you concerned about your AR if you don't appreciate Pro and think that you are being manipulated? Might as well just decline until you get a better trip. Or, if it's minimum fare, why not just complete it? Is the extra 75 cents worth it? I was handed $5 cash after one yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yeah.

Ariel has so much potential but I think she got lured to the dark side by UP.net. When I was in my first couple months I remember being hyper vigilant and defensive. But I realize I picked up some negativity from this site; since then my perception has changed some.

Also... I have noticed that taking "shit trips" usually leads to some nice airport runs. And with diamond I'm always getting return trips.

Throttling is real and when you are "below average" because you have been taking loser trips, they then start feeding you the good ones.

I view the short unprofitable trips like kindling for a fire.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Ariel will do just fine. She is our friend and we will do everything in our power to keep her physically safe, educate her into optimal profitability driving and to make sure her decisions lead to her feeling good about her backbone as a rideshare provider.

3 years. 10k rides and accumulated experience in the District of Columbia, Maryland and Virginia...all zones, all seasons and all shifts...that’s just me...with several other drivers of similar experience from different neighborhoods and cultures....we will help without the condescension.

She is one of us.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I still can't understand how a 70cents per mile rate can, at the end of the day, result in $150 per hour. So my question is:
> 
> How.many miles do you drive in a 8 hour day. And how many rides


You might have gotten something confused, or perhaps I misspoke.

I average about $20-25 per hour gross. I average about $1.40-1.80 per mile, give or take. I also have a lot of dead time, unfortunately, sitting around waiting for a ping.

After 8 hours, for example, I will have grossed $170 and put 105 miles on my car.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> Ariel will do just fine. She is our friend and we will do everything in our power to keep her physically safe, educate her into optimal profitability driving and to make sure her decisions lead to her feeling good about her backbone as a rideshare provider.
> 
> 3 years. 10k rides and accumulated experience in the District of Columbia, Maryland and Virginia...all zones, all seasons and all shifts...that's just me...with several other drivers of similar experience from different neighborhoods and cultures....we will help without the condescension.
> 
> She is one of us.


The problem is that a negative approach to the job really makes it more stressful in the long run.

Its debateable if shuffled trips earn more money in the long run. (I think the algo feeds you better trips when you are down.) I know ariel has complained about earnings. I have been doing relatively well playing by the rules but I know she's in a different market.

The thing that can't be quantified is the amount of stress that driving with a negative attitude adds to the job. I can work more hours if I roll with the punches and operate with hope that good behavior rewards. Ceratinly being in a positive mental state gets more tips. This is not to say that sometimes I get stressed, but I'm not even thinking about intentionally hide-shuffling people. I go the the pin and wait five minutes. If I was at the point where I was considering hide-shuffling or bike-shuffling, it would be obvious that I had succumbed to a negative mental state.

I was almost there at one point but since then I've corrected. I'm more interested in figuring out how the algorithm works and the cause/effect relationship between things like working certain shifts, taking bad trips, what actions get me the airport runs, etc.

If I'm in a good mental state, I'm enjoying driving, thinking about my plans, thinking about my next steps, trying to connect with better passengers, enjoying the scenery etc. If I couldn't do those things but meant I was making $2/more per hour, it wouldn't be worth it.




Mista T said:


> You might have gotten something confused, or perhaps I misspoke.
> 
> I average about $20-25 per hour gross. I average about $1.40-1.80 per mile, give or take. I also have a lot of dead time, unfortunately, sitting around waiting for a ping.
> 
> After 8 hours, for example, I will have grossed $170 and put 105 miles on my car.


These must be mostly city trips. Driving in the burbs there are more dead miles.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I'm more interested in figuring out how the algorithm works and the cause/effect relationship between things like working certain shifts, taking bad trips, what actions get me the airport runs, etc.


I know how the algorithm works. It's designed to **** drivers and maximize Uber/Lyft cut.

I'm more interested in profitability. If I get a trip that's a single-digit payout I'm angry. My per-trip average is higher than some people who do Black/Lux. Yes I cherrypick like a mother****er but that's the joy of being an independent contractor.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The problem is that a negative approach to the job really makes it more stressful in the long run.
> 
> Its debateable if shuffled trips earn more money in the long run. (I think the algo feeds you better trips when you are down.) I know ariel has complained about earnings. I have been doing relatively well playing by the rules but I know she's in a different market.
> 
> ...


You can't dictate that for her because you don't know what it's like for her region. You don't know her personal expectations from a day/nights labor...and you can only really project the challenges you think that she faces back on to her.

Shuffling is wonderful. The system should be destabilized. We can't unionize...and they cut our take home pay either by adjusting the rates, killing our surge, or setting up a tiered program of behavioral expectations that is meant to deter us from maximizing the potential profit we the workers can extract from the transaction...a common example is in summer...when to make ends meet you need to run lyft and Uber at the same time....so of course that affects your ar and Cr...WHY? Because if I'm about to start a pool/line and I see a long trip ....I'm cancelling the pool.

And they use their "cut" of the revenue generated to pay marketers and computer scientists to find a way to make do without us.

So we are forced into socialist work agreements(owning private property while obligated to share that property with other citizens en lieu of monies) and they capitalize on THAT.

So basically that is subliminally declaring that we are prohibited from capitalizing while they enjoy the privilege of capitalization.

Which is wrong.

Furthermore you have paxholes who treat drivers poorly...either by being mean spirited or irresponsible with our most precious of commodities...our time, our gas and our vehicle...or both...

And then people wanna hop on board and tell us ...what is the best way to be an employee when we aren't actually employees.

Uber tiered program can blow me....like blow me slow and edgy about 3 times per day.

And any ping with a rating of 4.75 or less is someone who deserves to be shuffled anyway...for the way they treated the last driver.

Try me.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Ariel has so much potential but I think she got lured to the dark side by UP.net. When I was in my first couple months I remember being hyper vigilant and defensive. But I realize I picked up some negativity from this site; since then my perception has changed some.
> 
> ...


This forum can be "dark" but before I found this forum I was an ant without a cause

This whole thing about "algorhythm" is nonsense . That's like saying that uber has a supreme being .

I'm a notorious shuffler. If I'm breathing I'm shuffling . I've even shuffled at court houses right next to my lawyer as he's wondering why my phone keeps making noises (obviously not while in front of the judge)

Some of my worst days have been when I only had one or 2 legit no shows.

The best days have been 20 shuffles and 7 trips.

What most people fail to understand about the art of the shuffle is that you don't shuffle EVERY single ride. You shuffle the trash rides, the 3 mile shorties, you shuffle rush hour and you shuffle all high volume areas because high volume means loads of money losing propositions .

I think many on here think everything should be shuffled but that's not 100 percent the case


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> You can't dictate that for her because you don't know what it's like for her region. You don't know her personal expectations from a day/nights labor...and you can only really project the challenges you think that she faces back on to her.
> 
> Shuffling is wonderful. The system should be destabilized. We can't unionize...and they cut our take home pay either by adjusting the rates, killing our surge, or setting up a tiered program of behavioral expectations that is meant to deter us from maximizing the potential profit we the workers can extract from the transaction...a common example is in summer...when to make ends meet you need to run lyft and Uber at the same time....so of course that affects your ar and Cr...WHY? Because if I'm about to start a pool/line and I see a long trip ....I'm cancelling the pool.
> 
> ...


I don't intentionally shuffle and I suspect I may be making more/hr than you. I know I'm making alot more than Ariel.

I agree, I don't know her market, markets are different. But I do know that you can't intentionally screw over passengers without it taking some toll on you mentally. Unless you are a sociopath, and I'm pretty sure she isn't; she just got in with a bad crowd.

The OTHER thing it took me a while to figure out about UP.net is that LOTS of bad advice is INTENTIONALLY given. Bad advice makes them earn less and thins out the driver pool.

Half the people who are saying pro is not worth it secretly are enjoying the benefits and don't want others to have the same.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I suspect I may be making more/hr than you












I know @koyotemohn. Not a ****ing prayer this is true


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I don't intentionally shuffle and I suspect I may be making more/hr than you. I know I'm making alot more than Ariel.


So you only cancel when the pax isn't there legitimately. Got it.

The shuffle is intentional . You're at a romantic restaurant and you know a couple ready to pda in your car is going to come out. What better way to avoid this than shuffle them. You didn't deal with their crap, you got money out of it and all is good.



OldBay said:


> But I do know that you can't intentionally screw over passengers without it taking some toll on you mentally. Unless you are a sociopath, and I'm pretty sure she isn't; she just got in with a bad crowd.


They get their money back. It's not a ponzi scheme it's not Amway it's not Mary Kay.



OldBay said:


> The OTHER thing it took me a while to figure out about UP.net is that LOTS of bad advice is INTENTIONALLY given. Bad advice makes them earn less and thins out the driver pool.


Shuffling isn't bad advice.



OldBay said:


> Half the people who are saying pro is not worth it secretly are enjoying the benefits and don't want others to have the same.


Other than the length of trip and distance, what other benefits are people using?

Who's currently enrolled in ASU?


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I don't intentionally shuffle and I suspect I may be making more/hr than you. I know I'm making alot more than Ariel.
> 
> I agree, I don't know her market, markets are different. But I do know that you can't intentionally screw over passengers without it taking some toll on you mentally. Unless you are a sociopath, and I'm pretty sure she isn't; she just got in with a bad crowd.
> 
> ...


I don't care what you make. This isn't a pissing contest. This isn't show me yours and I'll show you mine. FOH with that retrograde bewshit.

You know what takes its toll on me mentally?

Upfront pricing, problematic poorly behaving paxholes, a service provider whose primary commitment is for moving goalposts...among other things.

You know what my goals are? 200-250 per day with 10-15 hours on and off of labor. 6-7 days a week...without baking and suffering from heat exhaustion.

So just so you know who and what you are to our crew:

You are not better than another rideshare provider based on what you take home. That is a problematic measuring system for self worth...and speaks to other deficiencies in your core values....especially in a gig economy that really has no intrinsic value to anything except your ego. You make declarations like that in order to place yourself somewhere on a hierarchal scheme of worth...

Did you get pax a->end to destination safely and securely?

Did you make enough to manage your bills and taxes?

Did you provide for you and your family?

Is your vehicle in order?

Is your health ok(mental/physical/spiritual)?

Those are the core things that actually matter.

How does taking shit rides factor into that?

How does shuffling factor into that?

How does uber gouging the lions share out of a fare factor into that?

How does updates to surge and incentives factor into THAT?

And it's none of your ACTUAL business to concern yourself with a shufflers emotional well being. You are better off keeping that focus on yourself.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Again boys and girls, drive smart and make money, not points!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> She's an adult. Able to make her own decisions. She already has a husband and you aren't old enough to be her father.
> 
> If she thinks it's a better business decision to Shuffle (REALLY Shuffle) rather than deal with smelly pax and wear and tear on her car that's her right.
> 
> Besides a properly executed Shuffle won't affect her Acceptance Rate. Shuffling actually helps her keep Uber Pro.


And I never said that she wasn't able to make her own decisions. I can also express my opinion.

I don't condone fraud so that makes me the bad one, I get it.

Ariel, no hard feelings here. I enjoy sharing our time on the road together and you seemed to as well.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I don't condone fraud so that makes me the bad one, I get it.


You know perfectly well what makes you the bad person and its not that you think "shuffling is fraud "

You need to get over it. The forum doesn't revolve around you and your misconceptions.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

3.75 said:


> You know perfectly well what makes you the bad person and its not that you think "shuffling is fraud "
> 
> You need to get over it. The forum doesn't revolve around you and your misconceptions.


Shit if I were Ariel I wouldn't want nary a thing to do with Chester.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Holy shit. This was a thread about Uber Pro. Now it's the DC crew vs the majority who disagree with sitting in a bar committing fraud. 

Really, guys? We get it. Uber is the devil, the pax deserve it, and you're Robin Hood.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Shit if I were Ariel I wouldn't want nary a thing to do with Chester.


The sad thing is that he actually posted something on the public board that was told to him in privacy because the issue tickled his morality barometer.

I would have throwed the deuce sign at that point


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

3.75 said:


> You know perfectly well what makes you the bad person and its not that you think "shuffling is fraud "
> 
> You need to get over it. The forum doesn't revolve around you and your misconceptions.


What are you on about?! Dude I don't understand most of what you say.

Are you referring to the thread that I created after watching you and your pals committing fraud? I never named any of the players on that thread, you all did that all by yourself.

I'm getting ready to go driving, you know - how we're supposed to earn money.

Just.. wow.



koyotemohn said:


> Shit if I were Ariel I wouldn't want nary a thing to do with Chester.


What?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Holy shit. This was a thread about Uber Pro. Now it's the DC crew vs the majority who disagree with sitting in a bar committing fraud.
> 
> Really, guys? We get it. Uber is the devil, the pax deserve it, and you're Robin Hood.


This is what happens when you like to keep bringing it up over and over again, and if I recall that thread correctly, the board was split evenly on that issue. But I get it, it's Benjamin's world, we're just living in it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

3.75 said:


> The sad thing is that he actually posted something on the public board that was told to him in privacy because the issue tickled his morality barometer.
> 
> I would have throwed the deuce sign at that point


Yes and I deleted it immediately, as she requested. Did she mention that?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> What are you on about?! Dude I don't understand most of what you say.
> 
> Are you referring to the thread that I created after watching you and your pals committing fraud? I never named any of the players on that thread, you all did that all by yourself.
> 
> ...


I saw what you posted about @ariel5466 and her situation .

That wasn't cool.

You need to get over that damn thread. Everytime someone brings me out my hole it's because you keep talking about that damn thread .

We get it , you don't want money, you have a trust fund from mommy and daddy so you don't know what its like to have to make money or lose your house, or eat and what have you.


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Holy shit. This was a thread about Uber Pro. Now it's the DC crew vs the majority who disagree with sitting in a bar committing fraud.
> 
> Really, guys? We get it. Uber is the devil, the pax deserve it, and you're Robin Hood.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

3.75 said:


> This is what you get for bringing it up over and over again, and if I recall that thread correctly, the board was split evenly on that issue. But I get it, it's Benjamin's world, we're just living in it.


Um no. It was mainly 36 pages of hate from your crew and pax confused by the topic, having no idea what you guys do is possible and thinking it was about what the vast majority call "shuffling".

But you do you.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes and I deleted it immediately, as she requested. Did she mention that?


Read my last post. She didn't tell me, I saw it. If you deleted it or not is on you but we already saw it. That's what matters


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

3.75 said:


> I saw what you posted about @ariel5466 and her situation .


Her situation?? What the hell are you talking about??

Link to whatever you are referring to because I'm lost.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no. It was mainly 36 pages of hate from your crew and pax confused by the topic, having no idea what you guys do is possible and thinking it was about what the vast majority call "shuffling".
> 
> But you do you.


The first member of the DC sub forum didn't show up until page 12. Wanna try again?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And dude, you're following me around here like a puppy constantly bringing it up. ?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Her situation?? What the hell are you talking about??
> 
> Link to whatever you are referring to because I'm lost.


Bro, take a breather and read the posts. I get it your psyche feels attacked but breathe in and out , read it patiently.

This isn't the chat room the posts aren't going anywhere .



Benjamin M said:


> And dude, you're following me around here like a puppy constantly bringing it up. ?


I wish, I keep getting tagged in these damn threads .

I just want to make my jokes that I do in my sub forum but they keep dragging me out my corner.

But anyways, welcome to the internet where there's no safe space.

Everything is public and everyone will eventually see it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> What are you on about?! Dude I don't understand most of what you say.
> 
> Are you referring to the thread that I created after watching you and your pals committing fraud? I never named any of the players on that thread, you all did that all by yourself.
> 
> ...


It's interesting what people will let slip after their 6th Long Island Iced Tea...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

3.75 said:


> The sad thing is that he actually posted something on the public board that was told to him in privacy because the issue tickled his morality barometer.
> 
> I would have throwed the deuce sign at that point


When asked about the worth of Uber pro...most of us say no it's not worth it for several important reasons....the first one in my mind being:

A) geography...distance to pings....dc is urban and then suburban then rural...so you can get called out and then you are deadmiling rides...(driving without getting paid)

B) pax ratings ....like driving out to a remote location and getting a 4.21 ping

C) surge....so while you spot a surge and head towards the surge you get shit offers AS you hit the surge zone(and before you say...log off until you get there...no because one of those trips might be a long distance trip)

E) fine print on offered benefits

F) goal posts on benefits

G) terrible diamond quest incentives

Conclusion:

*It's better to cherrypick, long-haul and shuffle to make your own incentive program.*



New2This said:


> It's interesting what people will let slip after their 6th Long Island Iced Tea...


Chester seems to like puppies.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I still can't understand how a 70cents per mile rate can, at the end of the day, result in $150 per hour. So my question is:
> 
> How.many miles do you drive in a 8 hour day. And how many rides


He drives at 200mph


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

New2This said:


> It's interesting what people will let slip after their 6th Long Island Iced Tea...


Chester seems to be this super lonely bro who wants attention and connection to community but can't seem to focus and get his work done...the kind of work that comes from literally working for rideshare companies for years....so you can't show up to a forum and run a narrative based on an expectation of ethical behavior from drivers when the service provider and the people we provide service to are less than ethical....but why work when it's easy to find fault in other drivers and to cast yourself as a savior?

Chester really needs to just stfu and drive for years all across where his license will let him...and resist the urge to squeal.

See...I didn't need 6 Long Island ice teas for that...just a slice of pizza and a piece of my mind.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Where can I get some free long island ice teas? Sounds like a good time.



Benjamin M said:


> Ariel, no hard feelings here. I enjoy sharing our time on the road together and you seemed to as well.


What exactly went on during that ride? I'm ****ing jealous and demand to know every gossipy detail. Right now damnit


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> Where can I get some free long island ice teas? Sounds like a good time.
> 
> 
> What exactly went on during that ride? I'm @@@@ing jealous and demand to know every gossipy detail. Right now damnit


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

No! Tell me right meow!!!


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Chester seems to be this super lonely bro who wants attention and connection to community but can't seem to focus and get his work done...the kind of work that comes from literally working for rideshare companies for years....so you can't show up to a forum and run a narrative based on an expectation of ethical behavior from drivers when the service provider and the people we provide service to are less than ethical....but why work when it's easy to find fault in other drivers and to cast yourself as a savior?
> 
> Chester really needs to just stfu and drive for years all across where his license will let him...and resist the urge to squeal.
> 
> See...I didn't need 6 Long Island ice teas for that...just a slice of pizza and a piece of my mind.


See the thing about the internet is that you can be whomever you want.

What happens is that it provides a soapbox for those that otherwise couldn't find one .

But back on topic, there's no real benefit to pro other than ASU but to be honest, who would have the time to study while keeping pro? What would happen if you're studying and something happens that makes you lose your status or even worse, falsely accused of something that causes your deactivation?

The whole thing is smoke and screens


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mista T said:


> You might have gotten something confused, or perhaps I misspoke.
> 
> I average about $20-25 per hour gross. I average about $1.40-1.80 per mile, give or take. I also have a lot of dead time, unfortunately, sitting around waiting for a ping.
> 
> After 8 hours, for example, I will have grossed $170 and put 105 miles on my car.


How do you average $1.40 to 1.80 per mile? After working for 8 hours you only tra


adaleenb5 said:


> He drives at 200mph


I also found that one confusing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> result in $150 per hour.


Do you mean per day? He hits +/- $20/hour by my D.C. Public Schools math


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's funny, I'm reading this back and forth and I think about what my code is. I try to do the right thing by my passemgers for the breif moment they are mine. I don't intentionally shuffle BUT I provide only the service I am contracted for, pick up at the pin. If they are not there, I don't work very hard to go looking for them and at exactly 5:00 I am $4.00 richer with a lot less work. On the flip side, I will do everything in my power to get the best split I can of the fare, every dollar I am entitled to. If there is a faster way to get pax there that happens to be longer, great. I'm giving the pax better service and making more. If there is an effective way to dip in and get a sticky surge then go 3 minutes away to get a short trip, rinse and repeat, I am all for it and all the happier to see Uber lose money on those trips. It has been made abundently clear to me that I am no longer a partner so I treat it as the adversarial relationship that it is.

The minute that a pax becomes a paxhole, all bets are off. I will think nothing of leaving them outside a crack den at 3AM.

I have found ways to make pro work for me in my particular market given my driving patterns as a weekend warrior and other times only select driver. As a result I am able to keep it over $20 an hour in revenue and this past week I exceeded $30 with the help of students coming back while maintaining my pro status just barely.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> Chester seems to be this super lonely bro


Usually the reality someone tries to paint on someone else actually reflects themselves



koyotemohn said:


> Chester really needs to just stfu


Actually, on behalf of all the site spectators in the other parts of the US, I could say you and your little posse of followers trying to be cool by belittling constantly and justify your fraud *can *and *should* do the same.

This is piss pathetic to watch, you all try so hard to impress each other. luckily none of you dumbasses are on the west coast, you guys wouldn't last two seconds in a tech company here ??

Some of the "shuffle" jokes are funny, until you pretend tough guys start the ridiculous targeting, everybody who's not munching out your behinds actually view your comments as stupid, needing to "shuffle" to get a meal on the table or whatever excuses you all use to avoid the term frauds ?? I could go on and on .. you all might actually be completely unemployable, hence the reason you have to hide from riders .. like little *****es ???

Blame it on the "unethical behavior" from all the other outside sources, matching that behavior makes you no different, Doubt any of you will understand that, the comments so far mirror simple mindedness


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

A long paragraph calling us the attributes of the B list?

Yeah here's the deal. Reverse psychology isn't real. So if you must project your insecurities and those of the B list that's great, I'm glad you feel better after writing that book.

But I bet you won't be doing that chest beating in person. 

Now teach your protege to fight his own battles.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> A long paragraph calling us the attributes of the B list?
> 
> Yeah here's the deal. Reverse psychology isn't real. So if you must project your insecurities and those of the B list that's great, I'm glad you feel better after writing that book.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this is cheezy but I'm cheezy so hey...

Ben is a great person with a huge heart. When I see so many people coming after him it doesnt feel good. Just reminds me of bullying to be honest ?. Maybe we can all just agree to disagree and call it a day ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> I don't care what you make. This isn't a pissing contest. This isn't show me yours and I'll show you mine. FOH with that retrograde bewshit.


I appreciate the sentiment here, but thats really what this is about. Screwing the passengers so you can make a little more money.

So the question has to be asked are you really making more money by screwing passengers?

Positive atttitude means: less stress, more tips, taking short trips which the algorithm seems to reward with longer airport runs.

Negative attitude means: More stress, getting more cancel fees, but the algorithm doesn't reward drivers as much.

I have noticed enough trends that suggest the shit trips are rewarded with better trips. Rarely do I turn on the app and get the airport runs, you need to do some "kindling" trips first. if you decline and cancel, the airport runs don't follow that behavior.

I can say that at least my market seems to reward good behavior.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Usually the reality someone tries to paint on someone else actually reflects themselves
> 
> Actually, on behalf of all the site spectators in the other parts of the US, I could say you and your little posse of followers trying to be cool by belittling constantly and justify your fraud *can *and *should* do the same.
> 
> ...


**** me now


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Q:



OldBay said:


> So the question has to be asked are you really making more money by screwing passengers?


A:

Yes.

You don't get it. You think you're running a lower stress situation dealing with the entitled pax but once you endure unfavorable situations day by day, your heart hardens.

One thing he's mentioned time and time again is that he does this to pax rated 4.6 and lower.

When's the last time you had a 4.41 rated pax?

When's the last time you had a couple pax trying to engage in sexual activities in your personal space?

Maybe things are better in your market but when you deal with scum you either fight it like a man or take it like punk.

You'll turn around one day.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

3.75 said:


> A long paragraph calling us the attributes of the B list?
> 
> Yeah here's the deal. Reverse psychology isn't real. So if you must project your insecurities and those of the B list that's great, I'm glad you feel better after writing that book.
> 
> ...


You are the most insecure person on this forum, sorry if nobody wants to break it to you

Hence the reason you need to attack users who don't stoop to your level



Mkang14 said:


> @@@@ me now


I'll call you an Uber here .. since drivers here don't hide like cowards

Luxury cause you deserve it ??


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I appreciate the sentiment here, but thats really what this is about. Screwing the passengers so you can make a little more money.
> 
> So the question has to be asked are you really making more money by screwing passengers?
> 
> ...


Whatever...if step and fetch is the only dimension you know about this life then how could you possibly "get" how acceptance and cancellation rates in high risk zones can have an impact on whether you get home in one piece?

Or how road conditions and shit gps directions can cause your maintenance costs to sky rocket?

I don't have a negative attitude...actually I'm a stoic...you just have this perception that you like to project based on thinking you know more than people in a different zone with different workflows.

10,000 rides means that I have had enough shit trips traumatic enough to not give a darn about then next allegedly lucrative trip...my calling is to profit from all pings as best I can...and I just don't have any faith in the algorithm or the system.

Uber simply doesn't deserve our good faith.

I don't get stressed about a cancellation fee...indeed it relieves certain amount of pressure at the pump....more than 10% cash back....more than 3% cash back.

And this idea of kindling is laughably obvious....it's like that first grade fuzzy math that gets you thinking you know more than you did in kindergarten.

I had diamond and it sucked.

By running both apps concurrently I'm much happier...and rather than have a low rated pax endanger my well being and my vehicle...I prefer to shuffle them...even if I don't get the cancellation fee.

Because they suck and they treated other drivers in my area like garbage.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Q:
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


IDK, I don't look at ratings anymore. I only look at distance to pickup (and location) and distance of trip (diamond pro).

I ejected a group of four drunk servicemen yesterday.

But I also made an effort to find a difficult pickup afterwards.

Just because some passengers are bad, does not mean the other passengers deserve to be punished. A hide-shuffle, no one deserves that.

I've said my peace on this. I don't think screwing some passengers with a hide-shuffle is going to improve our situation any. it will just make passengers more distrustful. This will not result in greater tips or wages for anyone.

Maybe you are earning more money in the short term. But I'm pretty sure the algo knows who is naughty and who is nice. They are not going to give the best trips to that oddball driver who never seems able to find his passengers.

This is just a question of basic human decency. I don't suppose it can be taught after a certain point. good luck with your life.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You are the most insecure person on this forum, sorry if nobody wants to break it to you
> 
> Hence the reason you need to attack users who don't stoop to your level


Yeah, because I make daily threads on this board so people coddle me for my beliefs while attacking a whole group.

You're a sorry excuse honestly .

But that's cool I get it lines are drawn and you gotta defend your boy.

Whatever helps you be happy I guess.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Usually the reality someone tries to paint on someone else actually reflects themselves
> 
> Actually, on behalf of all the site spectators in the other parts of the US, I could say you and your little posse of followers trying to be cool by belittling constantly and justify your fraud *can *and *should* do the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this jibberish that has no essential meaning in my life.

Why would one want to last any period of time in your tech company?

You suck, the tech company sucks, the marketers, programmers and designers suck. The entire corporate atmosphere sucks.

Suck as in you make people's skin crawl....and the situation sucks because boot polish is an everyday component on your breath...as well as theirs.

Why don't you do the right thing, step, fetch and get us the wages we worked hard for last year so nobody would feel inclined to shuffle and the risk of giving rides in risky neighborhoods was actually worth it again?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

OldBay said:


> IDK, I don't look at ratings anymore. I only look at distance to pickup and distance of trip (diamond pro).
> 
> I ejected a group of four drunk servicemen yesterday.
> 
> ...


It's not just One. You learn where the bad pax are and you can find decent ones. The ratings do tell you something but not the whole story.

I don't need diamond, all I need is DF and a perch. I've done good with it for 2 years I can do 3 more.

You're right it's short term. Until they take away cancel fees. The algo is a machine it's not a deity . The rides are assigned to the closest driver. I get good trips, I get bad ones but all part of life. I care about my bottom line.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

3.75 said:


> It's not just One. You learn where the bad pax are and you can find decent ones. The ratings do tell you something but not the whole story.
> 
> I don't need diamond, all I need is DF and a perch. I've done good with it for 2 years I can do 3 more.
> 
> You're right it's short term. Until they take away cancel fees. The algo is a machine it's not a deity . The rides are assigned to the closest driver. I get good trips, I get bad ones but all part of life. I care about my bottom line.


BUT I GIT 10% BACK AND PIPO LOVES TO TIP ME WHEN THEY GONE.

BUT BUT BUT

DE ALGORIDDIM OWES ME A HAIL MARY CAUSE I JUST HAD 3 MINIMUMS!

*FOH

FAIR RATE, UPFRONT DESTINATION AWARENESS AND SURGE REINSTATEMENT, ALONG WITH BETTER INCENTIVES.*


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Yeah, because I make daily threads on this board so people coddle me for my beliefs while attacking a whole group.
> 
> You're a sorry excuse honestly .
> 
> ...


I'm a sorry excuse ?? dude take up comedy .. I don't hide for 3.75 a pop to avoid a rider. I drive simply because I want to, not because I have to - especially to scam to do so.

And Lol, calling what I see, insecurity at its finest. You are insecure that there are people out there who don't constantly look for shortcuts, or blame their own problems on everything else but themselves.

everyone reading this site can notice, your comments are being read by everyone, so after spectating your charade bully boy antics for this long, I gotta take a break from laughing each time and let you know how dumb you and your buddy bunch look

One thing is for sure - I've never once seen him try to disrespect you the way you've disrespected him, and the way you've gotten other people on the bandwagon to disrespect him in an effort to look cool. None of you guys look cool, you all look extremely stupid


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

3.75 said:


> It's not just One. You learn where the bad pax are and you can find decent ones. The ratings do tell you something but not the whole story.
> 
> I don't need diamond, all I need is DF and a perch. I've done good with it for 2 years I can do 3 more.
> 
> You're right it's short term. Until they take away cancel fees. The algo is a machine it's not a deity . The rides are assigned to the closest driver. I get good trips, I get bad ones but all part of life. I care about my bottom line.


The rides are NOT assigned to the closest. I've witnessed round robin behavior. Ive also noticed that quality of trips goes down when you are farther back in the queue (throttled). They have been picked over at that point and you are getting leftovers.

When I am "fresh" and haven't been driving for a few days, I get the sterling class of passengers going to the airport who always tip. When Ive been grinding 40+ hours, thats when I start getting the bad pax. Trips are rated on quality. Fresh drivers get precedence. Drivers who cancel and decline are moved down in the list. Playing by the rules keeps you higher in the lists. If you're getting tons of bad pax, its because you are a dirty shuffling grinder.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The rides are NOT assigned to the closest. I've witnessed round robin behavior. Ive also noticed that quality of trips goes down when you are farther back in the queue (throttled). They have been picked over at that point and you are getting leftovers.
> 
> When I am "fresh" and haven't been driving for a few days, I get the sterling class of passengers going to the airport who always tip. When Ive been grinding 40+ hours, thats when I start getting the bad pax. Trips are rated on quality. Fresh drivers get precedence. Drivers who cancel and decline are moved down in the list. Playing by the rules keeps you higher in the lists. If you're getting tons of bad pax, its because you are a dirty shuffling grinder.


I'm sorry but this is simply not true...the belief that if you are a good driver you get matched with top tier rides....again I worked up from partner to diamond...worked diamond and some of the absolute worst rides I had were in that period of being in diamond.

Diamond is not a reward. It's a placebo.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm a sorry excuse ?? dude take up comedy .. I don't hide for 3.75 a pop to avoid a rider. I drive simply because I want to, not because I have to - especially to scam to do so.
> 
> And Lol, calling what I see, insecurity at its finest. You are insecure that there are people out there who don't constantly look for shortcuts, or blame their own problems on everything else but themselves.
> 
> ...


Actually we are entertaining each other at your expense....but it's a shared ride....and you are in the backseat with the old chestnut.


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

ObsidianSedan said:


> Knowing the duration of a trip before I accept is worth something.


 but the more u skip the less likely u will get Gold for the next quarter


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Thef9llowing said:


> but the more u skip the less likely u will get Gold for the next quarter


It's a total placebo.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> I'm sorry but this is simply not true...the belief that if you are a good driver you get matched with top tier rides....again I worked up from partner to diamond...worked diamond and some of the absolute worst rides I had were in that period of being in diamond.
> 
> Diamond is not a reward. It's a placebo.
> 
> ...


I didnt say Diamond get better pax. Read it again more closely.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I didnt say Diamond get better pax. Read it again more closely.


I did. You said that the system rewards drivers for good behavior...in the form of better ranked passengers and better rides.

Sorry pal....this is fiction.

The diamond status is a placebo based incentive that is primarily psychological in nature.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You are the most insecure person on this forum, sorry if nobody wants to break it to you
> 
> Hence the reason you need to attack users who don't stoop to your level


? Ugh. I hate seeing two members,
whom I both respect what they have to say, 
hash it out like this. 
While two sides agree on 95% of things, 5% is what divides.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

You’re going to get this thread closed too due to fights.

C’mon, imagine a T-Rex trying to make a bed and chil out...


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I didnt say Diamond get better pax. Read it again more closely.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I don't know how to freaking upload a pic on the phone.
Just follow this link:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/118571402661821158/


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm a sorry excuse ?? dude take up comedy .. I don't hide for 3.75 a pop to avoid a rider. I drive simply because I want to, not because I have to - especially to scam to do so.
> 
> And Lol, calling what I see, insecurity at its finest. You are insecure that there are people out there who don't constantly look for shortcuts, or blame their own problems on everything else but themselves.
> 
> ...


If it don't make money, it don't make sense so I don't need classes I'm good with my 2 step and my long hauls.

You focus too damn much on the "rider" aspect of things and not enough on destination . It's not 2015, quest is trash if your market even gets it. I make my own quest, bump the people, who cares about them? Do they drop 20% tip?

"I thought you didn't have to tip"

I could give 20 fornicates less about what other people think, if I did I wouldn't post jack shit on here. So your logic is flawed , building straw men to make yourself and your boy toy look better but I'll tell you this much . Outside this thread, you aint jack. Your pet ain't jack either . What matters is money . How much do you make? How long does it take for you to make it?










2 hours online, my daily goal is $200 a day and I get mine whichever way I can.

Insecurity and arguing in things that don't pertain to you don't pay bills, don't put money in the table.

So call me every name in the book, I could care less. What I do care about is the blue faces .

Have fun with your games. I Got money to make


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I don't know how to freaking upload a pic on the phone.
> Just follow this link:
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/118571402661821158/


??? 1 ❤ U


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm still pissed

**** that T-Rex and his bed


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Shuffling is an art. There is a time and a place.

Anyone claiming moral superiority should take a peek at who they work for. I mean seriously, there are no rules or sacred tablets. OUR hands are filthy so just settle down. It's a jungle out there and I feel we should act accordingly.

@Benjamin M is a throbbing "how things ought to be" type, we all know this, but referring to him as "Chester" is so low rent. What a limited imagination. Did you guys snag that content from your 1999 AIM conversations? Christ..
Sure, he may remind you of a guy who says "Oh no, my mom lives with ME" or perhaps he is a little to eager to show you his porcelain Bisque doll collection but Chester? C'mon kids...

Do better.
Shuffle on.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

I still don't understand what shuffling is.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> I still don't understand what shuffling is.


Then you don't need it in your life. Keep anting on .

Fish them long trips and do the Z haul


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> I still don't understand what shuffling is.


To try to avoid pocking up a pax and get the no-show fee.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> To try to avoid pocking up a pax and get the no-show fee.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Chorch said:


> To try to avoid pocking up a pax and get the no-show fee.


Thanks but how are these people managing to do that at home without getting in their car? I don't get it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 347335


Lmao


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Thanks but how are these people managing to do that at home without getting in their car? I don't get it.


Wrong person to ask. @Chorch doesn't know. ?‍♀


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Thanks but how are these people managing to do that at home without getting in their car? I don't get it.


It's a skill


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 347335


HAHAHAHAHA OMG IM LAUGHING OUT LOUD.

PICKING UP! PICKIIIINNNGGG


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OMG IM LAUGHING OUT LOUD.
> 
> PICKING UP! PICKIIIINNNGGG


???? ... that's what you get for killing me with laughter ??


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't get it.

>: (


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> >: (


What dont you get. Maybe I can help? ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> >: (


The T-Rex? ?


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

And the dough boy >: (


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Hahahaha because I wanted to write "picking up a pax", and instead I wrote "pocking up a pax".

And so @Mkang14 bullied me by putting a dough boy being pocked.

That's it. No science.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

It's "poked"


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

*







*



adaleenb5 said:


> It's "poked"


Whatever ? english is not my first language...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> It's "poked"


Oh okay now it's much funnier when you fix the verbaige thank you kind sir


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

So unfortunately I got the 24 hour posting limit right after kicking the beehive by mentioning shuffling?

I didn't mention shuffling to deliberately stir the pot; I mentioned it because it's how I've been making Uber Pro work for me. I'm simply working with the incentives that Uber put in place. They tell me if a trip is worth it or not but force me to accept trips that aren't profitable to continue seeing the info. And then they make it more profitable to shuffle. So what do I do? Accept those crappy trips and shuffle! It's just business.

Everyone is free to express their opinion. But I'm sick of the condescending lecturing. If you're not paying my bills, you have no right to tell me how to make my money.



New2This said:


> She's an adult. Able to make her own decisions. She already has a husband and you aren't old enough to be her father.


****ing thank you.



koyotemohn said:


> Ariel will do just fine. She is our friend and we will do everything in our power to keep her physically safe, educate her into optimal profitability driving and to make sure her decisions lead to her feeling good about her backbone as a rideshare provider.
> 
> 3 years. 10k rides and accumulated experience in the District of Columbia, Maryland and Virginia...all zones, all seasons and all shifts...that's just me...with several other drivers of similar experience from different neighborhoods and cultures....we will help without the condescension.
> 
> She is one of us.


❤❤❤



OldBay said:


> I know ariel has complained about earnings


Yeah because the rates suck. I'm doing better now that I've learned some tricks.



OldBay said:


> The thing that can't be quantified is the amount of stress that driving with a negative attitude adds to the job. I can work more hours if I roll with the punches and operate with hope that good behavior rewards. Ceratinly being in a positive mental state gets more tips. This is not to say that sometimes I get stressed, but I'm not even thinking about intentionally hide-shuffling people. I go the the pin and wait five minutes. If I was at the point where I was considering hide-shuffling or bike-shuffling, it would be obvious that I had succumbed to a negative mental state.


My mental state is far more positive with shuffling. I deal with less paxholes and make more money per mile. What's there not to like?



OldBay said:


> Ariel has so much potential but I think she got lured to the dark side by UP.net





OldBay said:


> Unless you are a sociopath, and I'm pretty sure she isn't; she just got in with a bad crowd.


@OldBay I do appreciate the advice and help you've given me in the past. But these posts are very condescending. How old do you think I am, 16? I can make my own decisions about what I want to do and who I want to associate with. And if joining the DC crew makes me a bad person, well, I guess we're all going to hell having a great time on the way.



adaleenb5 said:


> What exactly went on during that ride? I'm @@@@ing jealous and demand to know every gossipy detail. Right now damnit


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. @Benjamin M was referring to how we would stay in touch on Voxer during the day and chat. That's it. I just wanted to make sure that was clear.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> And if joining the DC crew makes me a bad person, well, I guess we're all going to hell having a great time on the way.


I like it hot and I'll know everyone.

I'm easy to find in a crowd. I'll save you a seat at the bar.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> So unfortunately I got the 24 hour posting limit right after kicking the beehive by mentioning shuffling?
> 
> I didn't mention shuffling to deliberately stir the pot; I mentioned it because it's how I've been making Uber Pro work for me. I'm simply working with the incentives that Uber put in place. They tell me if a trip is worth it or not but force me to accept trips that aren't profitable to continue seeing the info. And then they make it more profitable to shuffle. So what do I do? Accept those crappy trips and shuffle! It's just business.
> 
> ...


How about everyone love everyone! Like one giant **** ? ...

Okay now this 24 hour limit. This is imposed when you say something that is off limits?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay now this 24 hour limit. This is imposed when you say something that is off limits?


You can only make a certain amount of posts in 24 hours. I don't know what the number is but I hit it ? I think it's to prevent spam and bots. Or just to tell us it's time to get off the internet ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> @OldBay I do appreciate the advice and help you've given me in the past. But these posts are very condescending. How old do you think I am, 16? I can make my own decisions about what I want to do and who I want to associate with. And if joining the DC crew makes me a bad person, well, I guess we're all going to hell having a great time on the way.


No one likes to be told they are doing something bad or wrong. I can see how you would view that as condescending.

If I told you I had faith you could quit smoking (if you smoked), would that be condescending? Thats all this is, a positive wish that you can do better. You are the only novice driver I have witnessed indoctrinated into this negative way of thinking. I know Benjamin M and I are on the other side of the fence.

Hide-shuffling can really screw passengers. If you're angry at the platforms don't take it out on the pax. Thats one step worse than stealing from the register because you hate your job. If you're stealing from the register at least you're directly hurting the company. Hide-shuffling does nothing to Uber/Lyft it just hurts people.

Have some empathy for someone already having a bad day. The first driver hide-shuffles, now they have to wait for another car. That is 20 minutes of waiting frustration, being late to work, and then having to call Uber to try to get the charge refunded. That kind of thing can push someone over the edge.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'm easy to find in a crowd.


If I've learned anything here, it's that that's not true.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't mention shuffling to deliberately stir the pot; I mentioned it because it's how I've been making Uber Pro work for me. I'm simply working with the incentives that Uber put in place. They tell me if a trip is worth it or not but force me to accept trips that aren't profitable to continue seeing the info. And then they make it more profitable to shuffle. So what do I do? Accept those crappy trips and shuffle! It's just business.


See , she gets it. Uber is the condescending one. If you have to keep a certain AR to know destination details and you lose that feature because you keep getting crappy pings, then what is the real point?

That's like saying "the milk is expired" but all they offer is expired milk.



ariel5466 said:


> Yeah because the rates suck. I'm doing better now that I've learned some tricks.


The only thing that matters here is the bottom line. Plain and simple. Uber gives their pax a guarantee on price so which route you go doesn't matter .

Likewise, uber will refund the pax the cancel fee, while allowing the driver to keep it. That's what really matters. That's the link that these b list actors cannot or choose to not understand .



ariel5466 said:


> My mental state is far more positive with shuffling. I deal with less paxholes and make more money per mile. What's there not to like?


_ That like, omg, that's sociopathic behavior _



Mkang14 said:


> How about everyone love everyone! Like one giant **** ? ...
> 
> Okay now this 24 hour limit. This is imposed when you say something that is off limits?


Pause. This is suspect . What happens to the person like @Gtown Driver that wants rods around him? Wouldn't that mean we would be surrounded by then too?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How about everyone love everyone! Like one giant **** ? ...
> 
> Okay now this 24 hour limit. This is imposed when you say something that is off limits?


I prefer cuddle piles.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I prefer cuddle piles.


Cuddle pile? ????? ... I like it! ? ... but we still kinda have to be naked ?‍♀

@Gtown Driver I am sure can make an exception ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Cuddle pile? ????? ... I like it! ? ... but we still kinda have to be naked ?‍♀
> 
> @Gtown Driver I am sure can make an exception ?


To quote last night's stripper, "You're bad."


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Hide-shuffling can really screw passengers. If you're angry at the platforms don't take it out on the pax. Thats one step worse than stealing from the register because you hate your job. If you're stealing from the register at least you're directly hurting the company. Hide-shuffling does nothing to Uber/Lyft it just hurts people.
> 
> Have some empathy for someone already having a bad day. The first driver hide-shuffles, now they have to wait for another car. That is 20 minutes of waiting frustration, being late to work, and then having to call Uber to try to get the charge refunded. That kind of thing can push someone over the edge.


It does hurt U/L because all the pax has to do is hit a couple buttons and they get a refund but I get to keep the cancel fee. They don't even have to call. U/L can check and see that I was there, the pax was there, and it was simply a missed connection. It happens honestly all the time; I just make it happen dishonestly from time to time.

If you think that makes me a bad person, so be it. But I don't think I am. I'm not ruthless. I mostly shuffle in the city, not the suburbs. Pax get their $5 refunded, and there's another ant less than 5 minutes away. I don't shuffle in the pouring rain (because I want the surge ?). And there is a very simple way for pax to avoid being shuffled by me (even for a shitty ride) - be toes to the curb. If you're toes to the curb, I will suck it up and drive you a mile & a half and make $3. But if you're going to make me wait for any amount of time and your ride sucks for my bottom line? You won't be able to find me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> To quote last night's stripper, "You're bad."


True story ?... ??


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> True story ?... ??


Look at you dirtying up every thread ??


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> True story ?... ??


Hehe, I don't even know what was just said. You're a straight peach?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Look at you dirtying up every thread ??


All of these are going to end up in the dungeon ??? ... someone says get together I think **** .... someone says what the **** I think **** me... I have issues ????‍♀

@VanGuy spanky on the tush with a ruler because you are naughty ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahahaha, yeah she said she might need to spank me too.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Look at you dirtying up every thread ??


Its her specialty.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> And there is a very simple way for pax to avoid being shuffled by me (even for a shitty ride) - be toes to the curb. If you're toes to the curb, I will suck it up and drive you a mile & a half and make $3. But if you're going to make me wait for any amount of time and your ride sucks for my bottom line? You won't be able to find me.


You know damn well that this is not the form of shuffling that your new pals are talking about.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You know damn well that this is not the form of shuffling that your new pals are talking about.


It's still what you would call fraud. But yes, there's a difference. One helps out my bottom line on a daily basis. The other is just for fun when I'm drunk at meet ups. Why, you gonna report me?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> I still don't understand what shuffling is.


Its hiding from the pax so you can steal a cancellation fee from them.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Its hiding from the pax so you can steal a cancellation fee from them.


The controversial one that has panties twisted on both sides is sitting in a bar with some buddies and hiding without ever intending to take the ride.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Is uberPro worthless....it depends on whether you respond to placebo based incentives in regards to your everyday bottomline.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

So as an xl/lux/suv driver with an appt about 50 mins away (90 min to get there) I decided to turn on the destination filter and also x/pool on since it's one of the worst weeks of the year here. The appt is also north.

First trip uberx east 4 min accepted and completed.

Next 4 requests all between 16-30 mins south or southwest in the opposite direction.

Had to turn x/pool off to save myself going under 85% ar


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So as an xl/lux/suv driver with an appt about 50 mins away (90 min to get there) I decided to turn on the destination filter and also x/pool on since it's one of the worst weeks of the year here. The appt is also north.
> 
> First trip uberx east 4 min accepted and completed.
> 
> ...


Or accept without any actual intention of going to the pickup point. Both situations suck for your bottom line.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I regularly receive pings for a town that's 17-22 minutes away, depending on where I am located in the town in which I drive. This doesn't happen once every 30 pings. More like once every 7. Therefore, I would have to accept EVERY other ride (many of them are 7-10 minutes away) to even flirt with the 85% requirement. No chance in hell that is happening. 

If uber agreed to NOT count the 10+ minutes away pings against us, I would make an effort. I probably would still come up short, but I'd give it a shot. But when they send us rides that are literally 20 minutes away (for what could be a 4 minute in-passenger ride), no way in hell I will ever be an uber pro.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guyes we have this new pro bono plan where you drive twice to three times as hard for about half of the financial incentives we posted a year ago and at about 80% of the rates we paid you a year ago and minus the surge that we paid you with a year ago plus the new surge adjustment because we didn’t like the amount of money you were making because it meant we could have used your money in our corporate profits.

Step n fetch when and where our callous system tells you and 

we will grant you airline trips....but get this....instead of getting any previously plentiful surge you get the flat rate.

Oh your in the burbs?! Awesome dead mile these premium pickups for us. Drunk hours...throw common sense caution to the wind!....bad neighborhoods .... have faith Jesus will protect you while you lack the common sense to look out for yourself.

Free repairs with fine print.

Triple aaa auto service when you catch a breakdown(get your go-bank to get into the groove on this!)

25% on designated maintenance (fine print)

6-10% Cash back on gas....yay.

Free education online through arizona state university!

FYI 

This is a blackmail flavored placebo program.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Q:



koyotemohn said:


> Is uberPro worthless....


A:

Yes.

Does anyone remember when quest was $2 per ride and you would see something like 40 trips for $80 or even $90?

Why would I care if the ranks go up if my quest only gets better by 10 cents?

Why would I want access to a university if I have to drive 12 hours a day to keep it?

Does anyone remember when they said the badges and ratings were nothing more than driver control?

This is just a sophisticated version of this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> Or accept without any actual intention of going to the pickup point. Both situations suck for your bottom line.


I use lyft for that


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

oh and look at your new bosses' 72 million dollar mansion because he is great and keep things real.

*FOH.*

the cuts in our rates and incentives should corrode the insulation passengers have from the rigors of our financial reality.

the comfort of expecting the instant gratification of a ride with your smart phone and a cash account.

especially when the majority in the city don't tip.

especially when the service provider shipped the phone/email support network to whichever 3rd world country had the lowest bidder.

they capitalize on everything and cant tune in on turning a profit...

so year after year they fleece us.

the pro tier program is bogus. Lyft fired the dipknocker who got paid 5 figures to develop it. Uber rehired the plebe who then added some tweaks from a pile of lobbied agreements with institutions and boom...applied it worldwide to those who might accept it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

So the entire situation is a misleading bait n switch FRAUD from the start.

built into a system so entrenched in society that now no one can get by without it.

A real incentive program starts with fair base rates...then works it's way up.

The current program is veiled in blackmail.
And all they really have to do for a working system is.
pay fair wage, offer an incentive program that suits all kinds of drivers at all kinds of time, offer free meal vouchers based on daily activity


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> View attachment 346516


Is this for real?!?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Catty Patty said:


> Is this for real?!?


No.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> View attachment 347575
> 
> 
> So the entire situation is a misleading bait n switch FRAUD from the start.
> ...


Yah, when someone rents out their beach house for $395 a night they are really struggling! Damn capitalism.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Yah, when someone rents out their beach house for $395 a night they are really struggling! Damn capitalism.


They don't make that every night...and they don't get to choose their guests...many of whom are as vile or worse than Uber poops...don't start believing about them what pax may well believe about us....that their money is easy to come by.

They don't have the lifestyle you might think, and they don't make as much money as you might believe.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

I like the 10-15% gasoline cash back on uber debit card with uber pro gold status. It's considerable saving when I also use my gas point cards. I was able to save up to 20% per fill up in some instances.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> I like the 10-15% gasoline cash back on uber debit card with uber pro gold status. It's considerable saving when I also use my gas point cards. I was able to save up to 20% per fill up in some instances.


10-15% of 30 = 3.00 - 3.75 per gas fill.

When it should be the entire tank(based on the trash rates and depreciation of your vehicle)


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Or were you using your vehicle for anything else other than schlepping people or people’s food from a to b?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

The main appeal of the “rewards” is basic information that we should all have up front. To unlock any of the tiers, you’re accepting most of what comes your way...if you use your perk too many times once you acquire it, you lose it.

Worthless.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> The main appeal of the "rewards" is basic information that we should all have up front. To unlock any of the tiers, you're accepting most of what comes your way...if you use your perk too many times once you acquire it, you lose it.
> 
> Worthless.


I'm liking it more and more. Don't find it worthless.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I'm liking it more and more. Don't find it worthless.


You must be doing really well then.

Care to share actual hours worked (how long you're working which is usually in app hours listed multiplied by 1.1 or simply adding your hours from a separate app like Stride), number of rides given, miles driven, total $?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I'm liking it more and more. Don't find it worthless.


So what happens when you get bombarded with crap pings you don't want to cover and tank your AR and CR


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> So what happens when you get bombarded with crap pings you don't want to cover and tank your AR and CR


I suspect there may not be too many bad pings in Miami. Similar to bay area. We're spoiled.

I didnt experience the pain of bad pings until I went outside of the bay in smaller town. For me it was tracy. I drove 10 or 15 minutes to pick up the pax from the grocery store and drop her off nearby. I made $2.22. I still cringe when i think about it.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> You must be doing really well then.


I do Uber. No one does "really good".



JLaw1719 said:


> Care to share actual hours worked (how long you're working which is usually in app hours listed multiplied by 1.1 or simply adding your hours from a separate app like Stride), number of rides given, miles driven, total $?


I don't do so many numbers. I don't make much money. I'm doing the same as before Uber Pro, but picking which rides I want and which ones I don't. I accept most of them because at the end of the day, rejecting rides don't make me money.



3.75 said:


> So what happens when you get bombarded with crap pings you don't want to cover and tank your AR and CR


Now I can reject some of the crap pings every now and then because I know they are crap. Before? I would have taken all of them.



Mkang14 said:


> I suspect there may not be too many bad pings in Miami. Similar to bay area. We're spoiled.


Defending me ?
Miami has A TON of crap pings. I just don't whine and take them.
Wheels not turning, money not being earned.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I do Uber. No one does "really good".
> 
> I don't do so many numbers. I don't make much money. I'm doing the same as before Uber Pro, but picking which rides I want and which ones I don't. I accept most of them because at the end of the day, rejecting rides don't make me money.
> 
> ...


Different markets definitely bear different driving patterns. I sometimes assume it's a Bay Area person I'm talking to half the time. Thanks for replying.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol Uber Pro needs a maintained 4.85 rating to qualify.
I don't think that's possible for a Caucasian northerner here in the Dirty south.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol Uber Pro needs a maintained 4.85 rating to qualify.
> I don't think that's possible for a Caucasian northerner here in the Dirty south.


It's everybody...plus....when they send you crap pings of put a poop on you....you have a higher chance of getting judgey mcjackass.

Like getting a 1 person pool and you show up and there are 2 pax...if you notice and still take them chances are they downrate you for making them aware of their "error".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> It's everybody...plus....when they send you crap pings of put a poop on you....you have a higher chance of getting judgey mcjackass.
> 
> Like getting a 1 person pool and you show up and there are 2 pax...if you notice and still take them chances are they downrate you for making them aware of their "error".


Exactly. People talk a lot of crap about Lyft, but they have more mellow pax.
Uber pax are a pox.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol Uber Pro needs a maintained 4.85 rating to qualify.
> I don't think that's possible for a Caucasian northerner here in the Dirty south.


Damn. I'm doing pretty well but teetering between 4.89 and 4.9. Just before Pro, I was at 4.94 - ratings tanked in the first two days after


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol Uber Pro needs a maintained 4.85 rating to qualify.
> I don't think that's possible for a Caucasian northerner here in the Dirty south.


I don't have that problem, and I'm a Caucasian northerner. But I'm in Greensboro (not Charlotte), so maybe that makes a difference...



Benjamin M said:


> Damn. I'm doing pretty well but teetering between 4.89 and 4.9. Just before Pro, I was at 4.94 - ratings tanked in the first two days after


Why did your ratings tank?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This is pg... white males are very good looking .. instant 5 star


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> Why did your ratings tank?


A theory someone on another thread posted is that, with Diamond, pax expected more. But likely just a coincidence. Had a few really awful pax.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> A theory someone on another thread posted is that, with Diamond, pax expected more. But likely just a coincidence. Had a few really awful pax.


Well, that just sucks... ?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> This is pg... white males are very good looking .. instant 5 star


Can you fix someone that strayed?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This is pg... white males are very good looking .. instant 5 star


My exwife always said I was a handsome stack of pancakes.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Again very pg... yes I can. I will show them what handsome gentlemen the white male is and how that are very good at... opening the door.
> 
> How they can bangout... a great meal.


Well that's the problem. This specific person wants to see this Caucasian male because that's what they like now that they were hurt by a female


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Well that's the problem. This specific person wants to see this Caucasian male because that's what they like now that they were hurt by a female


What the what... come again.. this time lay it out.. I'm slow

Since I maxed out messages let me edit an existing one ? ...so this guy is gay... why would I change him.. gay is beautiful ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What the what... come again.. this time lay it out.. I'm slow


Yeah. And I'm latino so I don't have an effin clue 'bout what he is talking about...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> A theory someone on another thread posted is that, with Diamond, pax expected more. But likely just a coincidence. Had a few really awful pax.


Im diamond, rating is solid at 4.94 has been for a couple months.

I got my first non 5 a few days ago because of an app glitch. I had to cancel a ride that automatically started after drop off and was like, oh shit its asking for a rating, I know Im getting a 1. But my rating did not even move.

Also today I got a 4 from a spergy late teen I picked up from community college. perfect ride but she tripped getting out. (Note to self, when the pax comes joyfully running to your car with arms flailing, you know they are special.)

i think when ratings go down over time its because we lose the "shine" and our car gets dirty.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What the what... come again.. this time lay it out.. I'm slow
> 
> Since I maxed out messages let me edit an existing one ? ...so this guy is gay... why would I change him.. gay is beautiful ?


Because he isn't really gay. He switched because a woman hurt his heart and a man is his rebound . I don't think he's in it for the right reasons .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

3.75 said:


> Because he isn't really gay. He switched because a woman hurt his heart and a man is his rebound . I don't think he's in it for the right reasons .


All our BS aside, I wish you well. Love is complex. ♥


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Because he isn't really gay. He switched because a woman hurt his heart and a man is his rebound . I don't think he's in it for the right reasons .


What kind of girl would repair that broken heart? Maybe the dungeon has some answers for you


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Who’s gay?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

3.75 said:


> Because he isn't really gay. He switched because a woman hurt his heart and a man is his rebound . I don't think he's in it for the right reasons .


Then he isn't really straight either. No one switches from fish tacos to hot dogs unless they're bi.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What kind of girl would repair that broken heart? Maybe the dungeon has some answers for you


I wish I knew . It's 2020, I don't think women want projects like that anymore . At least from what I've seen.

I personally think if he sees and talks to another gorgeous woman he'd snap out of it.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then he isn't really straight either. No one switches from fish tacos to hot dogs unless they're bi.


Lust is a strange thing. It makes people do things they normally wouldn't do.

He meets woman A, that person rips his heart out and completely mutilates it. He then meets woman B and it doesn't fill the void woman A left.

He goes to an undisclosed location where a random man sees this person's depression. They bond and apparently next thing they both know, they're staring at each other's eyes and kissing. This is the first time he's ever experimented with that kind of behavior .

I don't think he was bi the whole time. I just don't know what power that woman had over him


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

3.75 said:


> I wish I knew . It's 2020, I don't think women want projects like that anymore . At least from what I've seen.
> 
> I personally think if he sees and talks to another gorgeous woman he'd snap out of it.
> 
> ...


I have zero attraction towards men. I was a very cute young man and got weekly offers of money, meals, jewels and such from gay men who wanted me. I ate a few free meals and promptly scooted since I'm not gonna make out with a dude.
I suppose there's different levels of Bi-. I'm at the less than 1% end of the spectrum.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yellow flag on the play

Unnecessary reference to being "attractive "


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Yellow flag on the play
> 
> Unnecessary reference to being "attractive "


Heartbreak is the most crippling thing in the world. The only thing that helped me was jumping into the next relationship but technically may not be the healthiest thing to do ?‍♀.

But is there some part of you thats enjoying this new experience? If this is something you want to explore further and something that might help you out of the rut your in then why not continue?

Building your self esteem is important right now. Once you are put back together then going out and meeting the right girl will be easier.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> They don't make that every night...and they don't get to choose their guests...many of whom are as vile or worse than Uber poops...don't start believing about them what pax may well believe about us....that their money is easy to come by.
> 
> They don't have the lifestyle you might think, and they don't make as much money as you might believe.


I'm not sure you understand how Airbnb works. You DO get to choose your guests. You can opt to decline rentals from people with bad or no renting history. You can meet your guests at the door to ensure they are who they say they are. Yes, there are some horror stories. They represent less than .05% of all Airbnb interactions.

Many do make good money from it. I never said anything about lifestyle. It can be hard work, especially if the homeowner handles all the cleaning him/herself.

You are kind of a miserable person, huh?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Heartbreak is the most crippling thing in the world. The only thing that helped me was jumping into the next relationship but technically may not be the healthiest thing to do ?‍♀.
> 
> But is there some part of you thats enjoying this new experience? If this is something you want to explore further and something that might help you out of the rut your in then why not continue?
> 
> Building your self esteem is important right now. Once you are put back together then going out and meeting the right girl will be easier.


I don't think there is anything that really helps with a broken heart but time.

When I lost my beloved, I turned to the streets . I was fairly young at the time.

This is why I want to help the person I keep referring to.

It didn't matter what I did in the streets; it didn't help ease the pain. The fact that outside the hood I would see happy couples didn't make things better for me. It didn't matter what I accomplished, it never replaced the person I loved. It wasn't until I met someone else that I finally was able to get over it but when that person hurt me, it was like moving 2 steps forward but walking 5 steps back.

The person I keep referring to is experimenting but I know he's not really happy . It's just a band aid. I see it in the way he behaves .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My first broken heart was my only real broken heart ever. I came up in a very dysfunctional family and I don't really think I had the tools to deal with any broken heart. I think parents help to prepare you for a lot of that and mine weren't emotionally present. So the two to three years after that woman dumped me where absolutely devastating and I did consider suicide for some of that time. After that, there was never a love that I couldn't leave or I felt that much pain. You learn after the first one to build a fortress around your heart so that someone foolish can't damage your heart at that level.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I never got my heart broken I think. That’s why I’m not gay (?)
I was always the one to finish the relationships.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I never got my heart broken I think. That's why I'm not gay (?)
> I was always the one to finish the relationships.


Lucky!
It was almost my undoing.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

What is this thread about? Gay love or Uber pro?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CT1 said:


> What is this thread about? Gay love or Uber pro?


Shuffling, t rex, doughboy and cuddle parties


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't respond to the poll because it's not a simple yes or no question. It really depends on your market. In a big market that's busy all the time, yeah, it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> Smaller markets are different though. When you don't get as many pings, you have to accept a higher percentage of them anyway, so you might as well capitalize on the info Uber Pro gives.
> 
> ...


 I like knowing the ride distance. I used to not take rides over 10 minutes to pick up. I lost a lot of good rides. I will drive 11 minutes for a 40 minute ride to the airport all day long. Premium pick up also kicks in at 10 minutes. A 20 minute drive to pick up a 40 minute ride will get me 50 minutes at full pay. Pro works. Anyone that wants the $3.00 rides please give the long ones to me.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I'm not sure you understand how Airbnb works. You DO get to choose your guests. You can opt to decline rentals from people with bad or no renting history. You can meet your guests at the door to ensure they are who they say they are. Yes, there are some horror stories. They represent less than .05% of all Airbnb interactions.
> 
> Many do make good money from it. I never said anything about lifestyle. It can be hard work, especially if the homeowner handles all the cleaning him/herself.
> 
> You are kind of a miserable person, huh?


You do get to choose guests(just like rideshare) :

once they arrive then the transactional experience starts...and if you refuse them on arrival there is a consequence for that as well....and unlike rideshare your identity is nowhere near as fugitive...your address and identity are physical with no layer of obfuscation.

For the most part it's positive....with some negative...others nightmarish.

Many make some money from it...and it is hard work to maintain the flow of money and reputation positive.

It is legit another facet of the 'gig' economy...and you are the one broad-brushing the experience to all these quick lucrative earnings....I am the one correcting you to be aware that it is never that simple(like ride share)....these gigs aren't quick easy daily/nightly money...they are easy to be perceived as so.

And spare me the negative projection...lots of people know me in my sector and I have helped plenty eek a profitable ride out in difficult times...w/out shuffling...and with plenty of wit and humor.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Shuffling, t rex, doughboy and cuddle parties


If one gets excited at a cuddle party do they kick that person out?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If one gets excited at a cuddle party do they kick that person out?
> Asking for a friend.


No one ever gets kicked out of a cuddle party. That's the rules. Excitment welcome and encouraged. ????


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> No one ever gets kicked out of a cuddle party. That's the rules. Excitment welcome and encouraged. ????


What if those that bat for the other team get excited by seeing someone from the normal team?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> What if those that bat for the other team get excited by seeing someone from the normal team?


All welcome. After all we're just cuddling ????

Hard being censored ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I must live under a rock. So, I set out to find out what kinky shenanigans I have been missing out of




Oh crap. Not what I was imagining. 
Reminds me of church meets that family reunion that you can't escape.
Good news though, I did find the type of cuddle party I was looking for. ? My search history looks a little more disturbing now


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My problem with my acceptance rating...

I'll accept a taxi ping off my dispatch computer, forget to log out of uber and get an ubertaxi ping come in while i'm busy, then i have to decline the uber ping and my AR goes down.

Happened like 10 times this week...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CT1 said:


> What is this thread about? Gay love or Uber pro?


Ah, the dreaded thread drift.

It's interesting listening to straight people talk about why they think someone is gay or bisexual.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My problem with my acceptance rating...
> 
> I'll accept a taxi ping off my dispatch computer, forget to log out of uber and get an ubertaxi ping come in while i'm busy, then i have to decline the uber ping and my AR goes down.
> 
> Happened like 10 times this week...


This is my problem running both Uber Lyft.
Get a ping simultaneously. Somewhere my acceptance rating angel cries.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is my problem running both Uber Lyft.
> Get a ping simultaneously. Somewhere my acceptance rating angel cries.


Exactly, it's like women: you can only do one at a time.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Pick them both up and con/tell them there is a "glitch in the system" (hate that phrase) and you are doing a pool ride


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> You do get to choose guests(just like rideshare) :
> 
> once they arrive then the transactional experience starts...and if you refuse them on arrival there is a consequence for that as well....and unlike rideshare your identity is nowhere near as fugitive...your address and identity are physical with no layer of obfuscation.
> 
> ...


You really don't get to choose "guests" in rideshare. You get to choose a rating and a location - and have about 7 seconds to do. With airbnb, you have photos, profiles, descriptions, reasons for travel, previous hosts' reviews and so on. Please, the two are not remotely similar.

I'm not broad-brushing anything. I never said airbnb turns a bar waitress into a millionaire overnight. You are creating fictitious arguments. I'm simply pointing out that, when done correctly, airbnb can be profitable. This really isn't up for debate. If you are in a good location, set a reasonable price, offer some sort of amenities and are a decent host, you will make money.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You really don't get to choose "guests" in rideshare. You get to choose a rating and a location - and have about 7 seconds to do. With airbnb, you have photos, profiles, descriptions, reasons for travel, previous hosts' reviews and so on. Please, the two are not remotely similar.
> 
> I'm not broad-brushing anything. I never said airbnb turns a bar waitress into a millionaire overnight. You are creating fictitious arguments. I'm simply pointing out that, when done correctly, airbnb can be profitable. This really isn't up for debate. If you are in a good location, set a reasonable price, offer some sort of amenities and are a decent host, you will make money.


When you press the accept button based on a rating and a surge coefficient along with a time/distance clarifier ....you are choosing.

Lyft has profile pics.

Nobody is creating fictitious arguments....and just because you say it's not ups for debate doesn't mean other human beings can't compare it...to other aspects of the gig industry to what we do as drivers.

I never said that you said that Airbnb made millions overnight...I took issue with you saying that it was an easy 395 per night when it's simply not the case for most people working in that venue.

Good money is a comparative thing floating around in your head of definitions.

Some people think we as drivers make 'good' , 'easy' money.

And once you are in the actual thick of making money doing the work...it's not as good as once imagined by the uninitiated.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> When you press the accept button based on a rating and a surge coefficient along with a time/distance clarifier ....you are choosing.
> 
> Lyft has profile pics.
> 
> ...


Can you admit that choosing a "guest" for uber (I don't drive lyft) is not in the same ballpark as choosing a guest for airbnb?

I think you are having a philosophical discussion. I'm not trying to get into the minds of beings floating in the ether. Of course people think rideshare is "easy" money. People also thing teachers get too much time off, nurses get paid too much and all poor people are in their position because of evil corporations. Why, again, do we care about what people think?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


Uber Pro is the most shameless scam they have created so far. It has only, and only one purpose; to tighten the slavery chains even more by adding some nonsense "benefits" to make it more "attractive"'

It's a childish mind game. There is no winning in Uber pro, they send you 8 miles for 12 minute ride, when you get there and check in pax, it changes to a 4 mile and 7 min ride on Google maps. They are shameless liars.

Don't fall for this Uber BS. Do your business as you used to, don't let those uber blood suckers fool you with that Pro nonsense. It's a money losing proposition. NO ON UBER PRO.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Can you admit that choosing a "guest" for uber (I don't drive lyft) is not in the same ballpark as choosing a guest for airbnb?
> 
> I think you are having a philosophical discussion. I'm not trying to get into the minds of beings floating in the ether. Of course people think rideshare is "easy" money. People also thing teachers get too much time off, nurses get paid too much and all poor people are in their position because of evil corporations. Why, again, do we care about what people think?


You choose to share your property with a guest.

That is the gig.

And if critical thought and understanding the nuance, similarities and differences between different shades of the gig economy and how it's an underegulated and often caustic mix of capitalism and communism is too much for you then why exactly are you back and frothing with me?

You are going in circles.

Your perception of an Airbnb worker as having an easy avenue to hundreds of dollars per night is false fiction once you are in their shoes and deal with their actual issues....you blow it off as "they've got it real bad racking in $395 per night"...that's a false narrative.

Same thing with the gig worker. The rider is a guest in your vehicle. They aren't the client, Uber/lyft is. The arrangement was made to retrieve the guest(or their food) and deliver it to a location....the $ is available once you are done.

You can refuse the offer to take the guest based on rating or pickup location....it's an offer.

Finally...with your last statement...you are now fully engaged in the same apathy you projected on me(by being a miserable person engaged in not caring and just accepting that people tend to be neglectful and inconsiderate of what others go through)

Why should we care?

Because by caring we develop strategies to increase our bottom line.

By caring and speaking truth to power...other people become more aware and cognizant of what others are going through.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I bet you are a ton of fun at parties...


koyote's rebuttal: actually, I have had many people tell me that I am lethargically delightful at many a house party, whatwith my regaling guests with tales of living on a fishing boat in Rurrenabaque, saving the locals from the perils of socioeconomic feudal capitalistic monocratic theocracy. (sips rare Scandinavian port)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I got Uber Pro gold level early Saturday morning.

It's not earth-shaking, but it is kind of nice to get that thing about the trip request as it comes in. "20 minutes, going east." Yeah, whatever.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I got Uber Pro gold level early Saturday morning.
> 
> It's not earth-shaking, but it is kind of nice to get that thing about the trip request as it comes in. "20 minutes, going east." Yeah, whatever. :smiles:


If you utilize the information that Uber gives you because you are Uber Pro, and decide to turn down that ride, then you are no longer qualified for Uber Pro after awhile. I don't see the point of it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> If you utilize the information that Uber gives you because you are Uber Pro, and decide to turn down that ride, then you are no longer qualified for Uber Pro after awhile.


The key is to do it sparingly. My acceptance rate is currently 97%. We'll see how "gold" status affects it.

I had one today that I considered blowing off. The distance to the pickup point was more than the expected length of the trip.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I bet you are a ton of fun at parties...
> 
> koyote's rebuttal: actually, I have had many people tell me that I am lethargically delightful at many a house party, whatwith my regaling guests with tales of living on a fishing boat in Rurrenabaque, saving the locals from the perils of socioeconomic feudal capitalistic monocratic theocracy. (sips rare Scandinavian port)


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Such whiney crybabies. Oh oh, the gift being given to me isn't good enough!!!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I had one today that I considered blowing off. The distance to the pickup point was more than the expected length of the trip.


Please, please tell me you didn't take that trip.



CT1 said:


> Such whiney crybabies. Oh oh, the gift being given to me isn't good enough!!!!


Wtf, it's not a gift. If we were truly ICs we should get that info automatically. Leave it to Uber to withhold info that we all should get and then make you think it's an effing gift when you make the necessary sacrifices to get it.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

From the poll results, can we estimate the percentage of Uber shills?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Please, please tell me you didn't take that trip.


I did, but only because I was hoping the destination would be closer to where I was going than where I was at the time.

That turned out not to be the case, but not by a huge amount.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Such whiney crybabies. Oh oh, the gift being given to me isn't good enough!!!!


I surprisingly agree with you.



Omega 3 said:


> If you utilize the information that Uber gives you because you are Uber Pro, and decide to turn down that ride, then you are no longer qualified for Uber Pro after awhile. I don't see the point of it.


Well... in my case before Uber Pro I was taking ALL the rides because I didn't know where I was going. Now I take ALMOST all of them, 'cause I know where I'm going. Since I take almost all, I won't loose Uber Pro.

So yes: Uber Pro can be good.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> 10-15% of 30 = 3.00 - 3.75 per gas fill.
> 
> When it should be the entire tank(based on the trash rates and depreciation of your vehicle)


It's true the per mile compensation is low, but the pro status is assessed every three month and gas discounts applies to the use of the uber debit card. You can fund the account with other sources. I use the discount on all my cars, for TNC use and personal.

Oh, the direction and time indication of uber pro is better than nothing, at least now I can plan my bathroom breaks and rest stops. I can now know roughly where I will end up before accepting the trip.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I will go 20 minutes East to pickup someone going 20 minutes West. Pax had been canceled on repeatedly. I would have declined or canceled if I didn't know where they were going.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow. Sixteen pages and still going strong. Was just catching up on the sub-topics. I have opinions on and thoughts on each one.

Think I'll keep them to myself. Except to say what I've said before, and that is if I was a Sociology student I would be driving rideshare for my thesis. But now I would add cuddle parties as a viable alt. Or maybe sponsor my own unique fusion of cuddle parties that take place during a rideshare trip. Such original material should be a short path to a PHD.

But really I am posting to note that I have still not voted in the poll. I wish there was something in between YES and NO. No, PRO is not _that_ helpful to me personally because I don't screen ride requests, am too old to learn anything to benefit from enrolling in a class, and I drive an EV which unfortunately Uber is not offering discounts for EV charging stations (in spite of the fact that the company talks up pure electric vehicles).

But -and I'm trying to give Uber the benefit of the doubt here- it could be argued that Uber is trying to meet us half way. "How so?", you ask. It is my understanding that when Uber first started, the drivers could see every passenger's destination, but Uber had to block the destination because drivers were declining short rides. So now with Pro, Uber is kind of saying: "OK, OK. We'll make a deal with you. We will let you see the destination again, IF you don't decline to many short (or unprofitable) rides."

On the surface that argument holds some water because a driver can indeed decline _some number of rides_ w/o the destinations getting blocked again (loss of Pro status). What might be up for some fine tuning on Uber's part is exactly what that threshold should be.

HOWEVER, in reference to Mr. Oldman's earlier remark, Tom, what you stated about the actual ride length being dramatically different than the advertised/estimated ride length... is that from a direct experience you had on one or more rides? If so, then Uber goes straight into the penalty box for continuing to employ the Travis Kalanick code of ethical behavior.

And it still seems to me that the Uber Pro ploy is the latest clever way to keep drivers from going online on the Lyft app in order to get enough Pro points to make it over the top each quarter. I mean, running Lyft out of business is the PRIME DIRECTIVE here if I'm reading the Uber playbook correctly.

So I guess my final vote is "Meh."


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> View attachment 348844


It's difficult to have a debate with someone who is constantly moving the goalposts. Maybe we can wrap this up. Please let me know where I mis-represent your argument:

1) You posted that fuzzy photo about capitalism sucking because you share toothbrushes when you rent an airbnb or something
2) I replied that people charging nearly $400 a night for their beachfront house really have been left behind in society
3) You objected to my post, accusing me of claiming all airbnb rentals are an easy $400 a night - anyone who reads my post knows that isn't the case
4) We went back and forth on how airbnb works and while it may be part of the general "gig economy", I pointed out that an airbnb host has a lot more detail at his/her disposal regarding who rents his/her establishment than an uber driver does while getting a ping at an intersection.

I think now that I have re-read the thread, your entire umbrage is with the notion that airbnb (or any gig) is easy money. I never stated that. In fact, I've stated the opposite at least once.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wow. Sixteen pages and still going strong. Was just catching up on the sub-topics. I have opinions on and thoughts on each one.
> 
> Think I'll keep them to myself. Except to say what I've said before, and that is if I was a Sociology student I would be driving rideshare for my thesis. But now I would add cuddle parties as a viable alt. Or maybe sponsor my own unique fusion of cuddle parties that take place during a rideshare trip. Such original material should be a short path to a PHD.
> 
> ...


Best answer so far.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's difficult to have a debate with someone who is constantly moving the goalposts. Maybe we can wrap this up. Please let me know where I mis-represent your argument:
> 
> 1) You posted that fuzzy photo about capitalism sucking because you share toothbrushes when you rent an airbnb or something
> 2) I replied that people charging nearly $400 a night for their beachfront house really have been left behind in society
> ...


Nobody moved the goalposts.

The meme was critical of the reality of late stage capitalism when we were conditioned to be super fearful and critical of socialism/communism...which was posted in response to another poster putting up Che Guevara.

I criticized your response as being false in regards to it's overal narrative...395 a night for renting out beach front property...with people rolling in the easy bucks.

Why?

It's a specious claim...not based on any particular reality...specious means it sounds factual/plausible when it's actually not the whole truth.

So my perception of your postings amount quick sound good ramblings on the interwebs without taking enough time to really think things through and realize that these claims of lucrative profitability for the individual in the Airbnb industry just isn't so.

So I gave you feedback on those postings...there is legit nobody moving the goalpost anywhere except deeper into where you found them once we started our dialogue. Yes you recanted this and swung back to that...at which point I let you know you are going in circles.

I also didn't have to throw any shade on your character at whatever party I would never need to find myself next to you at in the process of doing so.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> Nobody moved the goalposts.
> 
> The meme was critical of the reality of late stage capitalism when we were conditioned to be super fearful and critical of socialism/communism...which was posted in response to another poster putting up Che Guevara.
> 
> ...


OK, good talk. Take care.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


The only real benefit of having Uber Pro requires you to also use their Debit Card.
And that is the gas discount (possibly a discount at Walmart, not sure as I didn't dig that deep).

TLR at the bottom

However, one has to question what financial arrangement Green Dot, the owners of Gobank, made with Uber and how their banking is set up.

Most likely Green Dot holds the funds in interest bearing accounts (lending the money out through other card avenues and lending that Green Dot specialize in) and share that interest with Uber. Think like how Uber charges the restaurants and the drivers with eats. They get a cut both ways.
Now, each card holders "account" simply references their portion of that banked money.

Why does this matter?

Look at driver 1099s to see the answer.
Uber declares driver earnings as the full and total amount that riders Paid. As if the driver had the rider slide their payment in the vehicle (as traditional Taxi level services do) and then the driver pays Uber their portion of that payment. Which, would be fine, if that were actually what was happening. 
But, drivers don't have access to all of that money and are not able to take advantage of such a system by paying Uber, in advance, quarterly estimated earnings so that the full rider payments due to Uber could be kept in interest bearing accounts that would benefit the drivers.

Cash out daily, and you pay them 0.50 which is probably greater than the amount of interest they would earn from your weekly paycheck (almost certainly greater than as 1 weeks interest would be minuscule). But, let them sit on your earnings as long as it is in "their bank" and you can get larger returns. Realize that that return is even greater when it is the combined earned income of all of its drivers worldwide gathering even at 1%APR.)
Allow them to pay into your personal bank account once a week, minimum they get will be the interest they could earn on it in that time...

But, put that money in the Green Dot provided Gobank Uber debit card and you have given them the ability to earn interest on your money for as long as it sits in that account. Sure, many (maybe most) drivers spend that money as fast as they get it and they didn't have to pay the 0.50 to get it...

I would bet it resembles, to an uncomfortable level, the nepotistic financial structuring that the Uber branded Visa card from Barclays (an investor in Uber pre IPO) has.

TL;DR
Put your money in your own bank account.
Get a card either from your preferred Fuel Stop or a local bank that provides minimum of 0.05 off of gas purchases or a 2% "cash back" (it is always in the form of a payment towards balance on the card).
Then, only use that card for Fuel and Vehicle expenses (makes the tax paperwork so much easier) and pay it off each time you get paid from Uber. Keeps the interest paid to 0 and, once every month or quarter, dependent on the terms of your card, you calculate how much they are going to "cash back" and pay slightly more than the difference (measured in dimes not dollars) so that you keep from getting any interest charges then as well.
This will serve you better than the only real benefit they offer, which, in the TL above requires their stupid Uber Debit Card.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> OK, good talk. Take care.


Be safe and stay profitable


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> The meme was critical of the reality of late stage capitalism when we were conditioned to be super fearful and critical of socialism/communism


Capitalism is the worst of all systems, except for all the others.

If you're expecting capitalism to end any time soon, I predict you're in for a very long wait. It'll exist in some form in the U.S. for long after we're dead and gone.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Capitalism is the worst of all systems, except for all the others.
> 
> If you're expecting capitalism to end any time soon, I predict you're in for a very long wait. It'll exist in some form in the U.S. for long after we're dead and gone.


I don't expect late stage capitalism to end anytime soon...nor do I put other systems on any kind of pedestal.

Late stage capitalism is when a large unregulated company can give you 5-10% of the benefits you deserve in a tiered prosumer package...and when the worker takes the countermeasures necessary to rectify the loss in earnings and worker safety...that capitalization is seen as immoral....when the obvious is apparent. The service provider is notoriously immoral and operates on a framework leveraged on problematic ethics....like arbitrary adjustments of rates, incentives, and other forms of compensation...whilst simultaneously reaping the benefits of defining labor participants as "independent contractors"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> you 5-10% of the benefits you deserve


And on what basis do you "deserve" that?

If you don't like the deal that's currently offered, you owe it to yourself to do something else.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And on what basis do you "deserve" that?
> 
> If you don't like the deal that's currently offered, you owe it to yourself to do something else.


I deserve what I decide from the transaction...that's what my backbone says to me. If the incentive program isn't worth what it was 2 years ago...then it's my onus to rectify that myself.

And as an independent contractor, it's simply not your place to tell me otherwise.(the rather redundant do something else b.s.)

It rests on my problem solving and analysis to decide what's best for me moving forward...and for me that is cherry pick my rides, long haul any ride over minimum distance, run both apps simultaneously and keep the sticky surge over incredible distances until it is the right time to complete the ride with that surge attached...oh and shuffle as I deem necessary.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> I deserve what I decide from the transaction


You deserve what you can get from the transaction, and what they've agreed to give you.

Anything else is wishful thinking.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You deserve what you can get from the transaction, and what they've agreed to give you.
> 
> Anything else is wishful thinking.


For you. That is your world that you find comfort in.

We can have contrasting values to this. It's ok for you to be the ant in the equation...but you do not get to decide that for me and for others who choose otherwise.

In my sector my system works for me...and if we play by uber's Shady rules...it can have a direct impact on our livelihood and lifespan.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, good luck with that.

And safe travels to ya.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, good luck with that.
> 
> And safe travels to ya.


Luck has been decent. Preparedness and strategy formulation has been better to me than luck. I've given over 10,000 rides and very few speed cam tickets. I have watched how Uber changed the incentive programs along with the rates...and the payouts are in a statistical decline. So we have to risk our vehicles and our safety more in order to access those benefits....which indeed are 25%-50% of what was offered a year ago.

Think that through carefully.

If you don't set your limits and understand your personal/core worth in the transaction, then before you know it...your next gig for Uber is as a stunt double on the set of "Deliverance"(@New2This cue the meme)....

If you allow the service provider to set your value, rather than knowing your worth and understanding your quota....then each year is an essay of lost value and heightened risk.

So we structure our own rewards program.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> which indeed are 25%-50% of what was offered a year ago.


Okay, so what you're really saying is that you're ticked off because they keep cutting the pay.

I have no illusions that Uber (and probably Lyft too) is a bunch of slime. "We'll cut your pay so you can make more money!"

But that's irrelevant to whether or not any of us deserves something. That's an entirely sepatate question.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so what you're really saying is that you're ticked off because they keep cutting the pay.
> 
> I have no illusions that Uber (and probably Lyft too) is a bunch of slime. "We'll cut your pay so you can make more money!"
> 
> But that's irrelevant to whether or not any of us deserves something. That's an entirely sepatate question.


If you are an independent contractor, then part of that independence is personal perception of self worth for the effort and the risk and the property investment/depreciation.

So yeah.

If you aren't an independent contractor, you don't set your worth.

I'm an independent contractor. I set my worth, and get my rate one way or another...and it's not by following a blind behavioral criteria of an Uber pro tier program that sabotages earning prospects from a second service provider.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> get my rate one way or another


Ha!! Nice try.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Ha!! Nice try.


Nothing nice about it.

Cherry pick, long-haul, screen, sticky surge stealth, surge harlotry, shuffle.

The application of these strategies increases pay while reduces overhead.

It's actually the best part of a pool/lyft line...for instance...with a lyft line I take the longest route for each pickup and drop off...and the accumulative distance and time adds up to a larger payout than if I follow instant directions and 'ant' it out. With pool once I establish a decent distance one noshow makes the ride profitable...while two gives me the equivalent to a decent surge...and again long haul each segment of the journey...and miss exits as well...people frown on the lyft line...but I make it work for me and I have survived 3 summers in the dmv.

Whereas if you are in the city and there is a surge...then it's best to finish the trip within the distance of the surge per dollar per mile.

So if the surge is $4.50 ....then it's best to complete that trip within 4.5 miles in hopes of getting another surge in that same vicinity...unless the distance it long enough where we are granted additional surge bonus ...which is rare.

This is why the Uber pro system is actually trash and 7 out of 10 drivers know it is worthless.

Because they decrease the driver incentive in order to fill corporate/investor pockets...and they count on multimedia propaganda and subliminal strong arm tactics to get you to act how they want....which is to expose yourself to risk as much as possible to see a consistently diminishing return of your investment, your risk and your labor.

Acceptance rate of 85% and a cancel rate of 4%...with a 4.85 rating.

Once they updated the t&c to include acceptance rate I said ?.

And by running Uber and lyft at the same time...I'm way happier.

I still get 45 minute pings that I stretch.

I still treat my pax with all the respect and professionalism they deserve.

So my bottomline is that the Uber pro tiered driver program is a distraction/charade that distracts me from the behavioral mechanisms that keep me profitable.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You're entitled your opinion. It's certainly not mine.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You're entitled your opinion. It's certainly not mine.


Of course it is not your opinion.

This ain't an opinion thread, this is an advice thread...and my experience is reflected in the strategies my community adopted when faced with a shit Uber pro bonus program straddled by unethical Uber behavior...both standing as being worthless because it encourages you to risk more for smaller subsection rewards they deem you deserve for committing yourself to their ideal framework.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> For being part time it's useless because I usually take the rides given to me. Also, the benefits don't fit what I need for platinum. I refuse to get an Uber Visa card because gobank is the most crooked prepaid card ever.


Plus as a part time driver, will you hit 300 Rides in the 3 month period to be able to retain a Gold or better Pro Level?


----------



## stevehebb (Jul 2, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


I like it because I keep my acceptance rate high enough to see the length of my trips. I can decline those little 3-4 minute trips that aren't worth my time.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The thing about an Uber credit or debit card...or any type of Uber card...is...it is UBER you are dealing with. Uber's track record is one of the worst in American business history. Why would anyone fall for anything Uber promotes?

Remember, when you read all that positive spin bullzhit; it's done for the sole reason of increasing Uber profits. It's never to aid drivers and it is not even close. Uber Pro is 100% trash. It will cost you money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

StephenT said:


> Plus as a part time driver, will you hit 300 Rides in the 3 month period to be able to retain a Gold or better Pro Level?


You don't have to hit 300 rides. You just have to hit 300 "points."

I drove four weekend nights in August, plus two afternoons, and I already hit 300 points for gold level. That's with *zero* driving from February through July.

I've got 59 five point trips and 21 one point trips, for a total of 80 (count 'em) 80 total trips.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Damn. I'm doing pretty well but teetering between 4.89 and 4.9. Just before Pro, I was at 4.94 - ratings tanked in the first two days after


I saw the same exact thing myself. Was never below 4.9 (2500 total rides) but they implemented the Pro program here on Aug 1st and I've yet to get above 4.89. I believe that both CR and AR are manipulated by the Big Head.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Uber pro is garbage, although I'm enjoying that blue diamond status, the perks are amazing! I doubt any ants can beat my acceptance rating...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

2%! Ha! How'd you even manage that? Just sit at home with the app on all day and decline rides?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Ha!! Nice try.


He is trying so hard to sound philosophical about it ???

there are so many characters on this forum ?

you can put the lipstick all over the pig, still won't rationalize it being something else, except a pig

more respect would come if he'd just flat out say he likes being a fraudulent driver


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Uber pro is garbage, although I'm enjoying that blue diamond status, the perks are amazing! I doubt any ants can beat my acceptance rating...
> View attachment 349777


That's incredible. I thought mine was good


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-and-his-passenger-killed-in-oxon-hill.348684/ thread as per why it's of critical importance to shuffle or cancel or not accept low rated rides...and how that is reflected in the actual value of the pro program offered by Uber. The shit is garbage because it distracts drivers from looking out for themselves and passengers in their car. Driver had 4 kids.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Everyone should be able to have this info, regardless of AR/CR/rating


Amen.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

For all the virtue signaling trash that looks to call my lot fraudulent when Uber doesn't do shit to protect us from poorly rated/criminal/creepoid paxholes.

It's not like you have to adopt our strategies that we crafted in order to make certain we get home at night.

You blow the whistle for a corporate status quo that does nothing for you except provide all the information they can to the cops once they find your corpse.

So you die in pain and alone....and your family gets:

The limit of your uber life insurance is capped at around 50,000.... and about a million depending on your commercial insurance.

If you want to engage in why the program is a valuable asset to you...fine.

I drive where this driver and one pax died.

Especially in that area, that pro program is a threat to driver safety.

I have driven in all the areas of the District of Columbia , Maryland and Virginia.

I've driven, normies, randos, thugs, hoods, addicts, prostitutes, poor people, rich people, trust fund children, alt right supremacists, neo Nazis hiding in plain ass site....every slant and shade of humanity.

I'm here to protect my life and my bottom line as an independent contracting driver...and align myself with those same likeminded people.


----------



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

UBER: OK slave, if you can get your acceptance rate to 85%, you’ll have access to Uber pro.

ME: Done. I got my acceptance rate up.

UBER: Hey Slave, We noticed your rating fell lower than 4.85, so you will NOT have access to Uber Pro.

ME: Few low-rated riders gave give low stars because I accepted everything.

UBER: So what?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Uber logic....


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The rewards are minimal at best. The requirements are too onerous and Uber can always play games with the rides as you near the end such as sending you only long distance pickups and/or throttling rides. I'll not put myself in that position.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I only pay attention to surge. My last 110 consecutive rides...all surge...about $3.75 average. No Uber bs anything else.


----------



## Paintbusters (Feb 28, 2019)

My 4.86 fell to 4.82 just before uber pro. I would love to n ow where next ride us going. I have like enough points to be good. But no idea when my 4.83 will be 4.85. Sheesh.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Paintbusters said:


> My 4.86 fell to 4.82 just before uber pro. I would love to n ow where next ride us going. I have like enough points to be good. But no idea when my 4.83 will be 4.85. Sheesh.


Make sure to get the optional insurance and stay online as often as possible. Max benefits to your family is capped at 150,000...in the event of your death on the jerb.

That is the real bonus program you are supposed to sign up and pay for.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Paintbusters said:


> My 4.86 fell to 4.82 just before uber pro. I would love to n ow where next ride us going. I have like enough points to be good. But no idea when my 4.83 will be 4.85. Sheesh.


One way drivers say you can get your rsting back up is do a bunch of daytime driving. I haven't had problems at night, but drunk people are notoriously impulsive when it comes to such things.

That is, of course, why they are often good tippers too. But that's not your issue right now.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


Yes


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Yes


Useless As **** on a bull.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I really wish the higher tiers would include more DF uses. Like maybe 3 for Platinum and 5 for Diamond....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CT1 said:


> I really wish the higher tiers would include more DF uses. Like maybe 3 for Platinum and 5 for Diamond....


OLD DF maybe.

DF now is basically worthless


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's not perfect but has saved my ass many times, and when used with trip length info it's very useful. W/O length info, it's a real hit or miss.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I drive primetime drunk hours in LV on weekends cuz of surged rides, low traffic pressure and cooler summer temperatures...my rating is 4.78...pretty low. But, I'm nearly certain it's partly due to 80% of pax are drunk and DGAS. Some of them think 1 star is the top and some are so drunk, they are lucky to hit the screen without falling down...rating a driver is not a priority.

The above helps make Uber(not)Pro valueless to me...plus, I have a 10% cr and a 30% ar...uber pro not happening for me and I'll keep driving the way I've been driving...cherry picking the surge rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> My exwife always said I was a handsome stack of pancakes. :smiles:


Fluffy and smothered in butter and syrup?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Fluffy and smothered in butter and syrup?


You're gonna need rubber bedsheets.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahahahaha, fluffy, yes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're gonna need rubber bedsheets.


Is fluffy pancake s euphemism for something?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahaha, I never asked but she never complained.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Hahaha, I never asked but she never complained. :smiles:


Urban dictionary confused me more ???


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sweet Jeebus no. Just no. I should never have looked at that and just accepted the compliment.

You're a terrible person for doing that to me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself.
> 
> Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


your acc rating . mine is 35 %. i am profitable . if your rating good enough to use this uber trash pro your not profitable . your accepting pings to far away wasting gas. this feature is not helpful . if uber let us see the direction of travel every trip it would be very helpful 
we could just drive back and fourth no dead miles .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Sweet Jeebus no. Just no. I should never have looked at that and just accepted the compliment.
> 
> You're a terrible person for doing that to me.


Neither of those defs were what I had in mind when I asked, BTW. Hell, I didn't really have anything in mind but what would go with what you said... LMAO


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I didn't even get to the page to see a second definition. The google synopsis under the link traumatized me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I didn't even get to the page to see a second definition. The google synopsis under the link traumatized me. :smiles:


In the meantime... I'm still confused ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Urban dictionary confused me more ???


My exwife just got back to me after looking that up on Urban Dictionary. We've traumatized her now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I do the instant cash out on my Chase account. 50 cents per transaction, free with the Uber card.
> 
> Once business picks up again around here I might start alternating accounts.


I use my debit card with a credit union. No fees, and I can withdraw from any credit union ATM in my area.

I don't have the Uber card because I just trust It, and don't want the hassle of seeing it up. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I use my debit card with a credit union. No fees, and I can withdraw from any credit union ATM in my area.
> 
> I don't have the Uber card because I just trust It, and don't want the hassle of seeing it up. Glad it's working for you.


I only use the Uber card occasionally. And the fee is Uber's 50 cent fee for instant cash out to a debit card, not a bank fee.

And just so everyone's clear, Uber's only involvement with the "Uber debit card" is their branding on the card. It's GoBank.



kingcorey321 said:


> your acc rating . mine is 35 %. i am profitable . if your rating good enough to use this uber trash pro your not profitable . your accepting pings to far away wasting gas. this feature is not helpful . if uber let us see the direction of travel every trip it would be very helpful
> we could just drive back and fourth no dead miles .


Every market is different. I decline pings that are far away unless the trip duration is substantial - often I find myself back where I started.

If I had a 32% AR I wouldn't have any money. Get what you can get in a small city with lots of drivers.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I only use the Uber card occasionally. And the fee is Uber's 50 cent fee for instant cash out to a debit card, not a bank fee.
> 
> And just so everyone's clear, Uber's only involvement with the "Uber debit card" is their branding on the card. It's GoBank.
> 
> ...


Time to get ruthless? I hear an icepick to the sidewall can help thin the herd a little.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Time to get ruthless? I hear an icepick to the sidewall can help thin the herd a little. :smiles:


Say what? Oh, too many drivers? Shoot. At least school is in session. Pretty sure that the only people around the city during parts of the summer were U/L drivers. ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Say what? Oh, too many drivers? Shoot. At least school is in session. Pretty sure that the only people around the city during parts of the summer were U/L drivers. ?


Missed opportunity. Could have talked to a tire shop about kickbacks.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> In the meantime... I'm still confused ?


There is fluffy and fluffie in UD too


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Didn't check fluffie, but only one variant of fluffy was insulting. I'll take the rest.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You don't have to hit 300 rides. You just have to hit 300 "points."
> 
> I drove four weekend nights in August, plus two afternoons, and I already hit 300 points for gold level. That's with *zero* driving from February through July.
> 
> I've got 59 five point trips and 21 one point trips, for a total of 80 (count 'em) 80 total trips.


Well you are right. And I only recently became aware of that because, first off Uber doesn't treat all Drivers equally. Their algorithms favor (reward) certain behavior and punish other. Now I have yet to see any trips count for more than 3 points. And only rarely are they worth more than 1 point. True Uber has sent me notices alerting me to time windows where rides would be 3 point - but I don't drive during most of those times either by choice or previous commitment.
For when I drive, it seems uber is only going to credit me 1 point per ride/trip. So I have already accepted that and realize I won't be earning Gold or higher for the next period. The information presented on pings for those with Gold or higher should be there regardless of status. It is one way for drivers to do their job more effectively; I'm not against rewarding Drivers, but the psychological manipulative ways uber plays the game are almost as irritating as those ants that don't see how they are manipulated and give up so much control to uber. 
Some people here have been slamming me for only completing x rides per day/week/month/etc., which is amusing. I drive when they don't want to or can't - which sucks for me with lack of surge, low point count, etc. - but without drivers available at all times, riders would gravitate to another platform. So bash the PT drivers all you want


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

StephenT said:


> The information presented on pings for those with Gold or higher should be there regardless of status.


I think so too.

I'm sure the reason they don't is because they're using the points/gold status as another carrot to get drivers to take undesirable trips. Ditto for the acceptance rate issue. You can turn down a few, but just "not too many."

The trips that make me crazy are the destination filter trips that make me double back a couple of miles for the pickup.



StephenT said:


> Some people here have been slamming me for only completing x rides per day/week/month/etc., which is amusing.


I sure wouldn't. One of the things I like about driving this stuff is the ability to pick when I drive and when I don't. This month I'm going to have at least a couple of weeks of downtime when I go out of state to visit my parents.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


You get lots of headaches and frustration trying to chase the crumbs they're "rewarding you" with. They manipulate driver ratings as well, got enough points for gold and magically my rating goes from 4.87 down to 4.81 with 4.85 as the cutoff.


----------



## Agent Cam (Aug 2, 2019)

Voted yes. Not the greatest perks program considering the effort it takes to get and maintain it but better than not having one at all. 

1. Gas discount 
2. Trip estimate 
3. Very quick support response


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I know if a trip is going to be profitable or a total waste of time / gas. I save on said gas. I have more discounts than before for things like maintenance. I have access to better support. I actually have an opportunity to take online classes to better myself.
> 
> Hating Pro makes zero sense to me. This cheap ass company actually did something nice for a change and many shit all over it.


You should be Ubers spokesman, if anything your a spook.

All your doing is giving your money to this partners of theirs.

Why fight for a pay increase when losers like you get a carrot dangling in their face and actually go for it. It designed that very few people will achieve those "goals" but everyone will pay for it of course.

If they cared about you they would set up an investment account for education which is tax free and stick a portion of every ride in there for you with a match guarantee so you have the choice of which school you would want to go to, the more rides you give, the more in your account!

No choices here and ridiculous qualifications.

If you have good credit a Discover Card will give you 5% cash back PLUS match!.

Watch the Scotty Kilmer channel and learn how to fix your car for price of materials and a little time.

Yeah you go for Ubers shitty "drivers exclusive" program.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Uber actually pays marketing people to devise ways to deceive drivers into thinking they're getting something valuable instead of paying them more. Okay I'm speaking about 90% of us. Like with any Ponzi scheme, a few will make out.
> 
> As others have posted, the 85% acceptance rate is a non-starter for us not in densely populated areas. You will lose more in gas and wear-and-tear making this acceptance rate than you would ever get back in points. Uber knows this, but they're trying to condition people into accepting ping's 10,15, 20 miles away. Not happening.
> 
> ...


I live on an oddly shaped island. If I leave center too much there is no way I will get a ride coming back. Not gonna drove 45 minutes out with absolutely no hope of getting a return ride. I will stay at blue level forever


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Not gonna drove 45 minutes out with absolutely no hope of getting a return ride.


Valid point.

But where are you staging? If you're in the middle somewhere, say, along the seawall, how long does it take you to get to either end of the island?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

My area just has too many deadhead return trip pitfalls.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


What is Uber Pro? Is it a new call girl delivery service short for Uber PROstitute?


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol Uber Pro needs a maintained 4.85 rating to qualify.
> I don't think that's possible for a Caucasian northerner here in the Dirty south.


As a Caucasian northerner in the dirty south I do all right at 4.93. Though I could understand for some it maybe a problem


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

CTK said:


> Explain how you're "blowing through your hell no rides" and maintaining an 85% AR, since that requires you accept 17 out of 20 requests?
> 
> All of you extolling the virtues of this Pro feature aren't making any sense. You're either saying that it's allowing you to pick and choose only good rides, which doesn't work mathematically, or you're saying that knowing the destination 5 minutes prior to when you would otherwise know it is somehow a great benefit to you.
> 
> None of you has come up with a single intelligent argument as to how Uber Pro is anything more than a gimmick intended to manipulate.


This is a test run for Uber to implement certain standards when law deems us employees and y'all are jumping thru hoops for no benefit at all! Setting the bar high for yourselves in the future when you should be slacking right now!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Poll - Uber Pro worthless? If not please let me know what you get out of it.


Only thing, is the distance of the drop off


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Only thing, is the distance of the drop off


More chances to get tips. I won't gamble anymore on an airport ride and come out with no tip


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dustinmc406 said:


> As a Caucasian northerner in the dirty south I do all right at 4.93. Though I could understand for some it maybe a problem


I think it's just me. My own worst enemy.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Now PRO is overwriting the daily $ total with the point count. Not helpful.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Now PRO is overwriting the daily $ total with the point count. Not helpful.
> 
> View attachment 354151


It's a known glitch. Restarting the app or phone usually fixes it.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a known glitch. Restarting the app or phone usually fixes it.


Thanx Ben. In this case restarting either or both doesn't help. Up until last week it showed $$ all the time w/o exception. Now it shows points all the time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Thanx Ben. In this case restarting either or both doesn't help. Up until last week it showed $$ all the time w/o exception. Now it shows points all the time.


It's been happening to me for weeks. Gotta tap on the points and then slide back to the earnings. Restarting usually makes it stay there but not always.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Now PRO is overwriting the daily $ total with the point count. Not helpful.
> 
> View attachment 354151


Tap the oval showing the points and slide to the right


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmm. Thanx folks. That is just not doing it. All sliding does is toggle back and forth between Privacy Mode and Points. Tried a few different combos. Weird. I could update my app from 4.220.10000 to current and see what that does.

I'm also still getting a map instead of my face when the app demands a selfie. Maybe an update would fix that too .....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jsaxophone said:


> That was going to be my question. I'm sure that knowing which riders are 'Hell Yes' vs 'Hell No' is a pretty cool feature....except that there's nothing you can do about it without getting kicked out of the program.


Only way is to become an expert shuffler. But you still would have to drive to the pin.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OK. Updated to 4.223.10004 and can now slide back to $$.

However I am not concluding the update did it. This time I happened to use a wider swipe across the full width of the screen.

Anyway, its nice to see the total for daily income again. thanx!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I had 2 rides today, pick up 9 minutes away. Usually automatic skips! Having Pro hipped me, the rides were 30+ long in a beneficial direction. $60 total! Shee-it, I'm happy to be gold. Hate away mofos!


I love anecdotal evidence which proves nothing...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love anecdotal evidence which proves nothing...


I'm not out to change hearts and minds. I simply pointed out a positive aspect of a universally panned feature. So I invite you off my ass.


----------

